# Recipes



## Scott (11 Jun 2006)

OK, summer is upon us and, even though it's been raining steady here in NS, it is BBQ season. I don't know about you guys but just the thought of grilling up some grub is enough to get my mouth watering in anticipation! I am a food lover, a bit finicky but still like trying new adaptations to trusted favorites.

I'm not looking for a recipe to make crepes suzette, I am looking for the recipes with umph. Grilling, smoking, char broiling, frying, etc. pansy *** recipes need not apply! Soul food, comfort food, Mom's dinner, stews, goulashes and cedar planked sorts - no tarts and easy bakes. Anything cooked with booze or best consumed with booze - and not the girly coloured designer drinks, those do not contain booze, they contain girl vomit drugs.

Clear?

My first:

Honey Hot Jack Mustard

1 cup coarse grain mustard
1 cup mayonnaise
1/4 cup whiskey
1/4 cup honey
1 tbsp Tabasco sauce

Stir all together then whisk until blended. Put into fridge for at least 2 hours before serving. Will keep for a couple of weeks and yields 2.5 cups (A fair bit even for a party)

Can be used as a dip for french fries, fried pepperoni. I use it with fried pepperoni and the combination is great. The sauce is not too hot and just sweet enough to offset the hot of the pepperoni.

Enjoy.


----------



## joonrooj (14 Jun 2006)

An old one but a good one:

Beer Butt Chicken (from memory don't get mad at me, there are multiple recipes on the net)

1 chicken
1 can of beer
4-5 cloves garlic
Sauce, spice, rub to taste (usually best with some flavor aka Tabasco)

1. open beer can, drink about 1/2 to 2/3 of the beer. Crush garlic cloves and put into beer can. Slide the beer can into the chicken's cavity and stand the chicken upright on the beer can. The beer can should be standing upright and the chicken on top in case you didn't get that. Rub spice on chicken to taste.

2. Place in barbeque, cook until the chicken reaches, don't quote me on this, 375 degrees fahrenheit (or whatever the right temp. is) the beer should have somewhat boiled and kept the inside of the chicken moist and the outside should be nice and crispy from the barbeque.

3. Enjoy.

Authors note: do not take everything here for granted, I would check another recipe to see how it is done, I usually just go until I think it is cooked or I improvise on ingredients etc., its never the same twice.

Have fun! great idea for a thread by the way.

-J


----------



## TMM (14 Jun 2006)

I know you lot are no doubt chronic carnivores but this recipe fooled my dad for many years, not an easy feat since he ate real goulash at least weekly since he cut teeth. He died never knowing it wasn't meat! He loved it so much I sprinkled paprika on his grave and make this every year on his birthday.

Now that I've depressed the crap out of you, here's the recipe for:

Fake Goulash/Falosny Gulas)

NB 1 - Try to get your hands on the really good imported Hungarian paprika, the so called sweet paprika. With so few ingredients it's imperative to get the best you can find. Don't use the stuff that's been on the spice rack for 5 years! 

NB 2 - Yes, the TVP does smell a bit like kibble but stay with me people! It transforms into something tasty!

NB 3 - The Maggi and paprika amounts are really guess-timates. Start with small amounts and keep adding.

a tablespoon of fat(in the old country it was always drippings or duck fat - use oil, butter, lard - just no margarine)
1 large onion, finely chopped
*1 clove garlic, finely chopped(optional)
1 tin(58 ml) tomato paste
30 ml paprika(at least - the Magyar in me can't get enough)
2.0 litres boiling water(aprx)
2 large potatoes, diced medium
3 carrots, medium chopped
1 green pepper, finely chopped
1 cup of TVP chunks(texturized vegetable protein) - if you don't know what it is or where to find it ask the local hippies 
15 - 30 ml **Maggi seasoning
*sprinkle of caraway seeds(optional)

To a heated pot add:  fat, onion, garlic. Cook over low heat until translucent and lightly caramelised. Now stir in the tomato paste and enough boiling water to moisten(roughly 50ml) Cook for a minute or so until it starts to absorb, then add paprika and stir thoroughly.
***Add potatoes, stir. ***Add carrots, stir. ***Add green pepper, stir.  When everything is mixed together, add the TVP, then the boiling water. Give the whole mess a good stir, then add 15ml Maggi. Stir again. Taste it and see if it needs more. Bring to a vigorous boil, then let simmer for an hour or two, adding water if needed, until all veggies are tender. (I sometimes make this in my rice cooker which is perfect for that - I guess a crock pot/slow cooker would work too) Taste again and adjust seasonings if needed. Maggi is what gives it the beef flavour and you need to suit it to your taste buds. I always end up adding more paprika, but again, that's to your taste. I've sometimes used a 1/4 cup of the stuff ifnnot more! If you want some more zing, add hot paprika or to taste. This stuff, like all goulash tastes better after being reheated a few times so don't fret over leftovers!

**If you can't get Maggi use beef bouillon cubes or replace the boiling water with beef stock.

***I guess you could dump them all in at once but my grandmother told me you have to make three additions to symbolise the Holy Trinity. Not like I'm religious but I do it anyway!

Serve with a  nice bottle of Egri Bikaver if you want to be all classy like, but since Scott wants "umph" wash it down with Palinka(apricot brandy), Slivovica(plum brandy) or my "girly drink:"

For each drink:

1 can Dr. Pepper
2 shots Slivovica

I call it the Bratislava Bomb! ;D


----------



## Springroll (14 Jun 2006)

BBQ Salmon

7-10lb salmon
1/2 lb. butter
6 cloves garlic
rosemary, 
thyme, 
basil
lemon
onion
shrimp
mushrooms

Preparation Time: 1-2 hours 
Serves: 4 

Crush 6 gloves of garlic & chop up very fine. Mix the chopped garlic with the butter at room temperature. Rub the butter/garlic all over the inside and outside of the salmon. Cut very thin slices of lemon & place in the salmon. Slice an onion and lay it out inside the salmon. Dice mushrooms of your choice & place inside the salmon. Place some shrimp inside the salmon. Finely chop the herbs and spread all over the salmon.
Wrap the salmon up in aluminum foil and place on a well heated BBQ. 
Allow 10-15 minutes of cooking for every pound.
Of course a recipe like this always tastes better on a charcoal grill.


----------



## Hot Lips (15 Jun 2006)

Grammy's Chicken Wings in BBQ Sauce

This was my grandmother's recipe for wings and they are to die for...

2 or 3 pounds chicken wings
2 Tbsp salad oil ( I use olive oil)
2 Tbsp brown sugar
3/4 c water
1/2 c diced onion
1 c celery
1 cup ketchup
1/2 cup diced green peppers
2 Tbsp vinegar
2 Tbsp lemon juice
2 Tbsp Worcestershire sauce
1 tsp dry mustard
1 tsp salt

Brown wings.  Add onion and celery and other ingredients and pour over wings placed in a large casserole dish.  Cover and bake @ 325 for 1 hour or until tender.
Serves 4 to 6 

HL


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Jun 2006)

Seemingly weird combo for a BBQ sauce, but it's amazingly good....

- One part ketchup
- One part favourite cola drink
- Dash hot sauce (optional, to taste)

I've baked chicken pieces with this, and used it on the barbie.

Enjoy, and good idea for thread!


----------



## Hot Lips (17 Jun 2006)

K more chicken wings...these ones are called:

Suicide BBQ Wings

2/3 c Regular BBQ sauce
1 tsp each of dry mustard and tabasco sauce

Combine first 2 ingredients for desired flavor; set aside.  Separate 12 wings @ the joints; disgarding wing tips.

On the BBQ:  Microwave wings covered on high for 5-7 min.  Drain.  Marinate wings in sauce for 20 min.  Finish cooking wings on BBQ on medium, brushing with additional sauce.

HL


----------



## Hot Lips (17 Jun 2006)

Hearty BBQ Beef Short Ribs

5 lb beef short ribs
1 c BBQ sauce
1/3 c soya sauce
1 Tbsp each of minced fresh garlic & ginger

Place ribs in 1 or 2 large zippered plastic bags.
Combine BBQ sauce and other ingredients.
Pour 1 c BBQ marinade over meat, turning to coat.
Refrigerate remaining sauce.  Seal bag & place on tray in refrigerator for 1 hour or up to 3 days.
Turn bag occasionally.
Drain and discard marinade.
Grill on medium-high for 15-20 min. turning frequently.
Baste with remaining sauce.

Grilled Corn on the cob is good with this as well: 
To Grill Corn

Cut 6 fresh corn cobs into 4; moisten with water.
Place beside ribs, cover loosely with tinfoil and grill for 15-20 min turning frequently.

HL


----------



## medicineman (17 Jun 2006)

Here's a simple one I like - just did today in fact.

Soak a plank of cedar in water for about an hour - longer would be better.

Take a slab of salmon, sprinkle with a bit of dill.  Place the salmon on the plank, and then onto the grill, cooking until done.

Motherhood statement - make sure your plank doesn't burst into flames - hence the soak.  Some people like to do this and add a maple glaze over top or BBQ sauce - a mild one so you don't overpower the fish and the cedar taste.

Nummy Nummy.

MM


----------



## Hot Lips (17 Jun 2006)

A favorite of mine that I learned to like in NB

Corn Fritters

1 1/3 c flour
1 1/2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
2 1/2 c cream style corn
1 egg beaten
Oil for deep frying
Maple Syrup

Sift together flour, baking powder and salt
Combine cream corn and beaten egg; add to dry ingredients and mix ONLY until combined.
Drop heaping tablespoons into preheated oil, fry until golden brown, turning to ensure even browning.
Drain on paper towel.  Keep warm in 300 degree oven until all are cooked.  
Serve with maple syrup.

HL


----------



## Hot Lips (17 Jun 2006)

Stuffed Mushroom Caps

12 large mushrooms
2 Tbsp lemon juice
1/2 c green pepper
1/2 c minced celery
1/2 c scallions
1 tsp fresh garlic
Dash salt and pepper
3/4 c chicken broth
1 Tbsp grated Parmesan cheese
2 tsp chopped fresh parsley
Italian parsley sprigs to garnish

Wash mushrooms and sprinkle with lemon juice.
Remove and mince stems.
Combine stems, peppers, celery, scallions and garlic in a non-stick pan.
Cook stirring occasionally, add salt and pepper.
Fill each cap with an equal amount of stuffing;
place in a shallow casserole.
Add broth to casserole and sprinkle mushrooms with Parmesan cheese.
Bake @ 400 F 20-25 Min's

HL


----------



## medicineman (17 Jun 2006)

Portabello Mushroom Sandwiches

1 large Portabello mushroom cap per sandwich
1-2 large cloves of Garlic
A baguette or Loaf of Fresh Sour Dough bread
Olive Oil
Oregano, paprika, Basil, rosemary, +/- some chilli powder
Shaved parmasean cheese

Cut off stems and wash mushrooms, dry on paper towel

Chop or press garlic and divide into two portions.

Heat up a pan to medium, and add garlic, oil and herbs, and then mushroom caps, turn periodically.

In the meantime, heat the broiler up, brush olive oil and and garlic and herbs to taste onto bread and broil to however brwon you like.

Once all are done, pull out the bread, place mushrooms onto sandwich and then ad parmasean cheese.  Serve hot.

MM


----------



## Hot Lips (17 Jun 2006)

Wine Poached Chicken

4 chicken pieces
1/2 lb fresh mushrooms, sliced
3/4 tsp salt
1/2 tsp dried tarragon
1/4 tsp pepper
2 Tbsp parsley
3/4 dry white wine

Place chicken and mushrooms in large skillet.
Sprinkle seasonings.
Pour wine over.
Cover; simmer 25-30 min or until chicken is cooked through and tender (boneless cooks more quickly)
This may also be cooked in a shallow casserole for 30-40 min in a 375 F oven.

HL


----------



## Hot Lips (17 Jun 2006)

Southern Fried Wings with Gravy

To die for...literally, lol

2 1/2 lb trimmed wings
1  1/2 c flour
1/4 tsp salt
1/4 tsp ground pepper
1/4 tsp thyme
1/4 tsp oregano
1/4 tsp cayenne pepper
1/4 tsp paprika
Oil for deep frying
2 Tbsp flour
2 - 2 1/2 cups milk
1/4 tsp salt
1/2 tsp freshly ground black pepper

Mix flour with herbs and spices on a plate and roll wings in mixture to coat evenly.
Heat oil in a large pan to approx 370F
Deep fry wings a few at a time, until browned and crisp about 10-15 min
Transfer to a paper towel lined plate to drain and continue until all wings are done.
Pour off all but 2 Tbsp of oil, leaving all the brown bits on the bottom of the pan. 
Add 2 Tbsp of flour and mix well.
Pour milk, a little at a time and whisk continuously until gravy comes to a boil.  
Add salt and pepper.

Transfer wings to a platter and serve with a bowl of gravy for dipping.

HL


----------



## Michael OLeary (17 Jun 2006)

Mikey's Chili

(make it in at least a 6-quart pot or slow cooker)

 - 3-4 large white onions, chopped in food processor
 - garlic
 - olive oil

Start heating the onions with the garlic and oil.

Add spices:
 - lots of chili powder (to taste, be bold)
 - you can also add one or two packages of commercial chili spice mix (for the other spices mixed in)

Add:
 - One large can of crushed tomatoes
(OR use flavoured spaghetti sauce, like roasted garlic or red papper for some deeper flavours in the sauce)

 - chopped hot peppers (this is always a lottery, depending on how many peppers you use, and how hot they are that day)
    - 3-4 jalapeno
    - 3-4 hot yellow banana peppers

 - chopped (not hot) peppers (adds veggie bulk without more fire)
    - 3-4 cubanelles

Grind one large can of kidney beans in the food processor, along with mushrooms
 - add to chili pot

Brown the meat (beef, pork, turkey, whatever ...), drain excess fat and add to chili pot

Simmer 4 hours.

Serves many. Freeze extra in single serving containers for future meals.


----------



## big bad john (17 Jun 2006)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> A favorite of mine that I learned to like in NB
> 
> Corn Fritters
> 
> ...



The corn fritters tasted good tonight, Thank you HL!


----------



## HItorMiss (17 Jun 2006)

Chicken Parmigiana:

As many Boneless/Skinless Chicken breast as person's your going to feed.

Linguini's or Fettuccine noddles

1 Large Onion

1-2 cloves of Garlic

 Fresh Parmesan Cheese

1 Block of Mozzarella

1-2 Tin of Favorite tomato sauce (you can use your own if you prefer but stay away from meat in the sauce)

Virgin Olive Oil.


In a large Pan heat Olive Oil till it's hot enough to cook with ( usually for me that's about the time it takes for me to chop my onion ans slice the garlic) at a medium heat. Chop Onion and slice Garlic thinly, Place in pan and start to saute. Take chicken and spice to your taste I normally add Onion Power, Garlic salt, Garlic powder and Lemon Pepper. Place Chicken in pan with Onions and Garlic, cook till the chicken in done all the way through. 

In a medium or large Pyrex dish place your cooked chicken in a row, now dump the can of Tomato sauce over top of chicken ( the sauce can be non heated or heated it's your choice) now layer your sauteedOnions and Garlic over the chicken and sauce then pour in the Olive Oil from the pan. Grate the Fresh Parmesan Cheese in a thin layer over the entire dish just enough that you see the white cheese. Now grate the block of Mozzarella over the entirety of the dish ( I like a very think layer myself but this is all about your preference). Place Pyrex dish in Oven at 350 cook till cheese melts and bubbles slightly

Boil water cook noodles to desired tenderness ( Come on if you couldn't have figured that out you probably didn't get any of the rest of this right either).

Make a nice layer of Noodles on a plate then place chicken and sauce in center of the noodles ( you may need a knife to cut the melted cheese and a spoon to add some extra sauce)

This is a very rich meal but one that is very very tasty. I hope you enjoy it as much as I enjoy making it.


----------



## navymich (17 Jun 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> I hope you enjoy it as much as I enjoy making it.



I'm sure I would.  Now when are you making it?  ;D



New fundraising project for the site.....Army.ca Cookbook.


----------



## GAP (18 Jun 2006)

Excellent idea


----------



## Hot Lips (18 Jun 2006)

big bad john said:
			
		

> The corn fritters tasted good tonight, Thank you HL!


You are most welcome...

HL


----------



## Hot Lips (18 Jun 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> I'm sure I would.  Now when are you making it?  ;D
> 
> 
> 
> New fundraising project for the site.....Army.ca Cookbook.


I'm in Mich got more where the others come from...I used to be domestic, lmao  

HL


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (18 Jun 2006)

key word is...GRECO

(anticipates HLs revenge....)


----------



## Hot Lips (18 Jun 2006)

Fo rthe man that cooks  :...well okay maybe he cooks...
LMAO

HL


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (18 Jun 2006)

them's fightin words HL     :blotto:


----------



## Scott (18 Jun 2006)

BlackJack BBQ Sauce

1 Cup Jack Daniel's
1 Cup ketchup
1 Cup cider vinegar
1 Cup brown sugar
1/2 Cup diced red onion
2 Tbsp Worcestershire sauce
2 Tbsp Hot Sauce

Combine, bring to a boil and let simmer for 30 minutes. The ultimate goal is to reduce the sauce to a thickness consistent with regular BBQ sauce. How thick you want it is up to you.

I use this sauce for everything, great on chicken and steaks (I have two great big bejesus T-Bones for this afternoon)

Scott's Thunderbolt Burgers

Lean ground beef X 2 lbs.
Place beef in big bowl and add:
Good dash of your favorite BBQ sauce (Great recipe for the Jack BBQ sauce) You want to add enough to add density to the meat but not so much as to make it crumbly and gooey when cooked. It's a feel thing, add sauce in very little lots all the while mixing in with your hands.
Pinch of kosher salt
A few liberal shakes of Clubhouse Steakhouse Spice (Salt Free)
2 tsp Worcestershire sauce
A few dashes of hot sauce

Form into thick patties (I usually make four) and be careful to leave the inside lower than the outside, meaning, put a divot in the center of the burgers. This will aid you when cooking by allowing the center to plump out yet not turn the burger into a baseball. Once again ,this step takes a knack to get used to but works.

You have to cook these bad boys over high heat. Have your grill at least 450 degrees. Brush some oil onto the grill before throwing the burgers on or they will stick.

Grill the buggers and remember that a burger is not done until the temperature is 71. A digital meat thermometer is a must these days.

Enjoy.


----------



## Hot Lips (18 Jun 2006)

Cole Slaw

2 c cabbage finely shredded
2 Tbsp finely chopped onion
2 tsp prepared mustard
1 Tbsp mayo
1/4 tsp salt

Mix dressing ingredients and toss with cabbage.
Chill and enjoy

HL


----------



## Shec (18 Jun 2006)

Thanks for the stuffed mushroom caps recipe HL.  Will make them on Tuesday when my wife gets home.
One stuffed recipe deserves another so here is one of mine:

STUFFED PEPPERS

4-6 green or yellow/orange peppers 
1 pound lean ground beef .  (Ground chicken or turkey are good substitutes as Zhatar tends to enhance their flavor)
1/2 cup grated onion 
3 tablespoons uncooked rice 
1 egg 
3 tablespoons water 
salt and black pepper 
Zahtar (available at any ME food store)

SAUCE:

2 tablespoons oil 
1 cup chopped onion 
20 ounce can tomatoes (chopped if possible) 
3 tablespoon lemon juice 
3 tablespoons sugar 


Prepare peppers by cutting a circle in the top and pulling or cutting out the seeds. Rinse and set aside. In a bowl mix together the meat, grated onion (place a chopped onion and the 3 tbs of water in a food processor and process until pureed), rice, egg, 1 and 1/2 tsp salt and 1/4 tsp black pepper, heaping tbspn of Zahtar.

Stuff peppers with this mixture and place in a roasting pan. In a saucepan, brown the chopped onion in the oil. Add all other ingredients and simmer for 10 minutes so that flavours will blend. Pour sauce over the peppers making sure that some of the sauce stays on top of the peppers. Cover and bake at 350 until done (45 minutes) basting once or twice. Tastes even better when reheated.


----------



## GAP (18 Jun 2006)

I will volunteer(shudder) to compile the recipes for a cook book. (God, what are you doing dummy !!! :crybaby

Either list here or PM me so I can give proper attribution to whomever submits them. I will set up the categories, break it down to ingredients, instructions, cooking sections so that it is consistant for all recipes.


----------



## GAP (18 Jun 2006)

PS:  I want a section for field cooking too guys...there are some terrific recipes out there....It's amazing what could be done to make Ham and Lima beans edible, so let's hear them


----------



## navymich (18 Jun 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> I will volunteer(shudder) to compile the recipes for a cook book. (God, what are you doing dummy !!! :crybaby
> 
> Either list here or PM me so I can give proper attribution to whomever submits them. I will set up the categories, break it down to ingredients, instructions, cooking sections so that it is consistant for all recipes.



 :rofl:  I knew someone would be crazy enough to run with my idea.  But seriously, GAP, let me know if you need a hand at all, I'm more then willing to help follow through on the plan.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (18 Jun 2006)

And I am willing to eat all the food in the Recipe Book   ;D


----------



## GAP (18 Jun 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> :rofl:  I knew someone would be crazy enough to run with my idea.  But seriously, GAP, let me know if you need a hand at all, I'm more then willing to help follow through on the plan.



You may regret that....then again..so might I


----------



## GAP (18 Jun 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> And I am willing to eat all the food in the Recipe Book   ;D



Down boy!.....cook it yourself !


----------



## Hot Lips (18 Jun 2006)

Thousand Island Dressing

1 small dill pickle, chopped
1 Tbsp ketchup
1 Tbsp chopped parsley
1/2 c low fat mayo

Combine all ingredients.
Makes approx. 3/4 cup

French Dressing

4 Tbsp lemon juice
2 Tbsp powdered pectin
1/2 c water
3/4 tsp salt
1/4 tsp paprika
1Tbsp ketchup

Combine ingredients.  Shake well in a small jar and store in refrigerator.


HL


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (18 Jun 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> Down boy!.....cook it yourself !



but of course!  I can cook (making soup, hot water, and stuff is cooking no?)


----------



## Shec (18 Jun 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> And I am willing to eat all the food in the Recipe Book   ;D



Does that include the canned or bagged jambalaya heated on the engine manifold?   ;D


----------



## GAP (18 Jun 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> but of course!  I can cook (making soup, hot water, and stuff is cooking no?)



Uh huh....if you are anything like MJP...cook tomato soup with milk on High....stir at end...anything not stuck to bottom of pot is edible


----------



## navymich (18 Jun 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> And I am willing to eat all the food in the Recipe Book   ;D



Thank you Mud for being the first one to sign up to buy a cookbook.  That is very generous of you to support Army.ca, especially when you find out what the introductory price will be.   ;D  Now run along and tell all of your friends about it too.


----------



## GAP (18 Jun 2006)

Shec said:
			
		

> Does that include the canned or bagged jambalaya heated on the engine manifold?   ;D



You sure you want to let that secret out? 

Oh, what the ..., yeah, I'm betting there are a lot of FNG that want to follow in the footsteps of those gallant experimenters that finally got it right....(don't mix with antifreeze I would think might be one caution)


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (18 Jun 2006)

Everyone has their part to do!  I will be the eater of food.   >


----------



## Hot Lips (18 Jun 2006)

Okay let's do some Mexican...shall we
I had this last summer in PEI with a friend who was raised in the Southern states and it is more than worth the effort...

Pozole  _Pork and Hominy Soup_

1 kg pork shoulder, cut into large pieces
3 litres of water
2 x 500 g cans hominy or corn kernels, drained
2 onions, peeled and finely chopped
1 tsp salt
2 c shredded cabbage, or 1/2 small cabbage shredded
8 spring onions, finely chopped
2 carrots, peeled and grated
2 tomatoes, peeled, seeded and finely chopped
3 radishes, chopped
3 limes, cut into wedges
3 fresh hot red or green chillies, finely chopped
chili sauce, readymade or homemade

Place pork, water, hominy, onion and salt in a large, heavy based saucepan.  Bring to the boil, reduce heat and simmer for 2 -3 hours, or until the meat is tender.
Remove the pork from soup and cool. Shred meat.  Skim fat from the surface of cooled soup.
Return shredded meat to soup and reheat.
Serve cabbage, spring onions, carrots, tomatoes, radishes, chillies, limes and chili sauce in separate bowls for each person to serve themselves.
You can substitute 2 medium chickens or 1 small turkey for the pork

HL


----------



## navymich (18 Jun 2006)

So, does HotLips get her own section in the cookbook? or maybe we should build the sections around her so she has a recipe for each.


----------



## GAP (18 Jun 2006)

Sssh...let her keep posting...this is good stuff...if it fills a section, all the better...


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (18 Jun 2006)

She is on a mission.  Its best to let it play its course.   :blotto:


----------



## Hot Lips (18 Jun 2006)

How about some drinks  ;D

Margarita

1 1/2 Tbsp fresh lime juice
coarse salt
1 1/2 Tbsp tequila
1 1/2 Tbsp curacao or Cointreau
1/2 c crushed ice

Moisten rim of serving glass with lime juice and dip in the salt.
Place tequila, curacao, remaining lime juice and ice in blender and blend until slushy.
Serve in prepared glass.

A variation is fruit Margaritas ( I like these they are good for you  ;D)

Add a combination of fresh fruit (strawberries, pineapple, mango or bananas) and blend with tequila, curacao, lime juice and ice.
When making fruit margaritas no need to rim the glass with salt and lime...although I have seem them rimmed with coarse sugar.

Enjoy

HL


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (18 Jun 2006)

Anything with tequila is good for you   ;D


----------



## Scott (18 Jun 2006)

I pared down this thread, mostly on the first page. I also removed the Betty Crocker recipes, who wants their brownies from a bag anyway?

Gimme more booze food.


----------



## Hot Lips (18 Jun 2006)

Pina Colada

1/3 c coconut milk
1/3 c pineapple juice
1/3 c light white rum
2 Tbsp crushed ice
1 slice pineapple

Place all ingredients except pineapple in blender and blend until frothy
Pour into a chilled glass and garnish with pineapple.

HL


----------



## manhole (18 Jun 2006)

borrowed from the Mrs...........

Poached Salmon with Scallops:

salmon fillets (however many people you are going to feed)
white wine
dill weed

Poach the salmon fillets in the white wine and dill weed until done (flakes easily)

Meanwhile, saute scallops with a little minced garlic in butter

when the salmon is done, move to a plate, pour scallops over and sprinkle with sliced green opnion

Adjust the quantities according the number of people being fed!   Best enjoyed with a nice white wine!!


----------



## GAP (18 Jun 2006)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> Pina Colada
> 
> 1/3 c coconut milk
> 1/3 c pineapple juice
> ...



Not a lot of palm trees here....other than the vision of me cracking open a coconut with a dull hatchet...is coconut milk available any other way?


----------



## navymich (18 Jun 2006)

Coconut milk comes canned, like condensed milk and such.


----------



## Hot Lips (18 Jun 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> Not a lot of palm trees here....other than the vision of me cracking open a coconut with a dull hatchet...is coconut milk available any other way?


LMAO...
Thanks Mich...you beat me too it

HL


----------



## manhole (18 Jun 2006)

more yummy ideas from the east coast

Mussels:

Bring water, white wine, minced garlic, butter to a boil. Quantity depends on amount of mussels.   There should only be a few inches in the bottom of the pot.

Add mussels and steam for just a few minutes, giving a stir after a couple of minutes..   Strain and put mussels in a bowl for everyone to enjoy!

Best enjoyed with good company  and beverage of choice!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Jun 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> Not a lot of palm trees here....other than the vision of me cracking open a coconut with a dull hatchet...is coconut milk available any other way?





			
				navymich said:
			
		

> Coconut milk comes canned, like condensed milk and such.



Go look in the oriental cooking section of your supermarket. Should be right near the canned water chestnuts ;D


----------



## GAP (18 Jun 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> Coconut milk comes canned, like condensed milk and such.



oh... :-[  (I think I had better mention that at the bottom of the recipe, there's lots out there like me)


----------



## Hot Lips (18 Jun 2006)

Tequila Sunrise aka Tijuana tequila del sol

2 tsp grenadine
2 Tbsp crushed ice
1 1/2 Tbsp tequila
3 Tbsp orange juice
soda water

Pour grenadine over crushed ice in a tall chilled glass.
Combine tequila and OJ, pour over grenadine and then top with soda water.

HL


----------



## HItorMiss (18 Jun 2006)

Lemon Chicken

3-4 Boneless/Skinless Chicken Breast

1/2 Cup Lemon Juice

1/2 Cup Vegetable Oil

2-3 Cloves of Garlic

Tobascco Sauce(tm)

Salt 

Pepper

In a large bowl combine oil and lemon juice and thinly sliced garlic cloves (the thinner you cut the garlic the more flavor gets into the marinade) Add Tobasco sauce to taste( 4-5 drops for me) add a dash salt and pepper then add your chicken breasts. Let stand covered with saran warp(tm) for 1 hour (more is better) Remove Chicken and Grill, Fry or BBQ.


----------



## Hot Lips (18 Jun 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> oh... :-[  (I think I had better mention that at the bottom of the recipe, there's lots out there like me)


 We can't all know and be great at everything 

HL


----------



## Hot Lips (18 Jun 2006)

Simple Avocado Dip aka Guacamole

3 large ripe avocados, stoned and peeled
1 medium onion, peeled and finely chopped
2 hot red chillies, seeded and finely chopped
1/3 c lemon juice
dash Tabasco sauce
I Tbsp chopped fresh coriander

Mash avocados with a fork. Add remaining ingredients, season to taste with freshly ground black pepper and salt and mix well to combine.
Garnish with chopped fresh coriander and serve with tortilla chips.

HL


----------



## GAP (18 Jun 2006)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> We can't all know and be great at everything
> 
> HL


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (18 Jun 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## Hot Lips (18 Jun 2006)

Hey now I can get that seadoo I wanted ;D

LMAO

HL


----------



## Hot Lips (18 Jun 2006)

Slow Cooker Lasagna

Tastes just like lasagna but doesn't have the layers...

8 lasagna noodles broken into bite-sized pieces
3 litres boiling water
2 tsp olive oil (optional)
2 tsp salt
1 1/2 pounds lean ground beef 
3 /4 c finely chopped onion
2 x 14 oz canned diced tomatoes with juice
5 oz can tomato paste
1 c creamed cottage cheese
2 c grated mozzarella cheese
2 tsp sugar
1 tsp parsley flakes
1/2 tsp dried whole oregano
1/4 tsp garlic powder
1/4 tsp dried sweet basil
1 1/4 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper

Cook lasagna noodle pieces in boiling water, cooking oil and salt in uncovered large pot for 14-16 min until tender but firm.
Drain.
Brown beef in frying pan and drain.
Place in slow cooker.
Add remaining 12 ingredients. Stir well. Add lasagna noodle pieces. Stir. Cover. Cook on low 7-9 hours or high 3-4 hours.

HL


----------



## Shec (18 Jun 2006)

Looking for something different for breakie?  Try:

SHAKSHUKA

2 onions, chopped 
4 cloves garlic, chopped 
2 green peppers, chopped 
4 tomatoes, chopped 
oil 
1 cup water 
1 teaspoon chicken soup base 
3/4 small tin tomato paste 
Salt and pepper 
1/2 teaspoon ground cumin 
Pinch cayenne or chili powder (to taste) 
6-8 eggs

1. Heat oil in a small saucepan. Saute onion until golden. Add the tomatoes, green peppers, garlic, salt, pepper, cumin, cayenne/chili powder, tomato paste, and soup base. Bring to a simmer and cook, uncovered, over low heat until thick, for about 30 minutes, stirring occasionally.

2. Ladle the tomato sauce into a greased 12-inch frying pan. Bring to a sim­mer and break the eggs over the tomatoes. Gently break the yolks with a fork. Cover and continue to cook,  low heat to maintain the simmer,  for about 3 to 4 minutes, until the eggs are set. Bring the frying pan directly to the table. Set it on a trivet and spoon it out.


----------



## GAP (19 Jun 2006)

As of this point....I have 31 recipes...just 31...and most of those were contributed by Hot Lips

I have 0 for field craft tips on cooking

I need a whole lot more if you want your cookbook to larger than your little black book (and as empty) hehe ;D


----------



## TMM (19 Jun 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> Not a lot of palm trees here....other than the vision of me cracking open a coconut with a dull hatchet...is coconut milk available any other way?



Another short cut trick if you really can't find coconut milk or don't want the remainder to go fuzzy in your fridgge is to use Malibu(Coconut Rum).


----------



## GAP (19 Jun 2006)

;D I think you just want more booze in the drink


----------



## TMM (19 Jun 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> ;D I think you just want more booze in the drink



Guilty as charged!


----------



## Hot Lips (19 Jun 2006)

TMM said:
			
		

> Another short cut trick if you really can't find coconut milk or don't want the remainder to go fuzzy in your fridgge is to use Malibu(Coconut Rum).


Yes, that works quite well  ;D

HL


----------



## Hot Lips (19 Jun 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> As of this point....I have 31 recipes...just 31...and most of those were contributed by Hot Lips
> 
> I have 0 for field craft tips on cooking
> 
> I need a whole lot more if you want your cookbook to larger than your little black book (and as empty) hehe ;D


I can post more if you like...but I didn't want to well monopolize...I used to be a great cook in my other life 

HL


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (19 Jun 2006)

Diamondback snack pack


1)Capture a Western Diamondback Rattlesnake. 
2)Kill, skin and remove entrails. 
3)Cut into edible portions. 
4)Make a batter of flour, cracker meal, salt, pepper and garlic. 
5)Roll your snake portions in the batter. 
6)Fry in deep fat, heated to a temperature that will ignite a floating wooden match. 
7)Fry until meat is a golden brown. 
8)Dip chunks in blue cheese dressing


Courtesy of Sweetwater, Texas, Chamber of Commerce


----------



## govenor_mac (20 Jun 2006)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> I can post more if you like...but I didn't want to well monopolize...I used to be a great cook in my other life
> 
> HL


 Just make this thread the cookbook by HL.


----------



## Hot Lips (20 Jun 2006)

LMAO

HL

k I will post more later this evening...any reuqests?


----------



## TMM (20 Jun 2006)

HL, got any <GASP> vegetarian recipes?

I'm on a tropical kick drink these days thanks to my bottle of Malibu.

I'm calling this one St. Lucia after the lovely island. Into one o' them thar fancy type glasses pour:

1 shot Malibu
.5 shot banana liquer
Top with pineapple juice

This one is St. Kitts:

1 shot Malibu
.5 shot Alize
Top with passionfruit juice


----------



## Hot Lips (21 Jun 2006)

Vegetarian Lasagna

4 c low sodium tomato sauce
2 tsp garlic powder
2 tsp oregano
2 tsp basil
1 c sliced mushrooms
2 c frozen spinach
6 oz firm tofu, crumbled
2/3 c low fat cottage cheese
2 Tbsp Parmesan cheese
2 egg whites
3 oz shredded mozzarella cheese
Lasagna noodles, cooked according to directions

Combine tomato sauce, garlic powder, oregano and basil.  Bring to boil, then reduce heat and simmer 5 minutes. Stir in mushrooms and remove from heat.  Combine remaining ingredients, except mozzarella and noodles; mix well.
Spread a layer of sauce in the bottom of a baking dish.
Arrange a layer of noodles on top. 
Spread spinach mixture over noodles and cover with sauce.
Cover top noodles with remaining cause and sprinkle with mozzarella cheese.
Bake for 30 minutes @ 325F

HL


----------



## Hot Lips (21 Jun 2006)

Soup's on...here is one of my favorites

Cream of Cauliflower Soup

4 c cauliflower florets
4 3/4 c water
1 pk instant chicken broth and seasoning mix
2 tsp arrowroot
1/2 c skim milk
2 Tbsp chopped fresh parsley
Dash white pepper

Place cauliflower in saucepan. 
Add water and broth mix, bring to boil.
Reduce heat to moderate and simmer for 15-20 min or until cauliflower is soft.
Transfer mixture into 3 batches to blender container and puree.
Return puree to saucepan and heat.
In small bowl combine arrowroot with milk and pour into cauliflower mixture; cook stirring constantly until thickened.
Stir in parsley, pepper and serve.

HL


----------



## Hot Lips (21 Jun 2006)

Strawberries are in season here in NS so here is a different recipe to try this year...

Chilled Strawberry Soup

2 c sliced strawberries
3/4 c white grape juice
1/4 c orange juice
1/4 tsp lemon extract
1/8 tsp grated nutmeg
1 c nonfat vanilla yogurt

In a 2 qt saucepan, bring strawberries and grape juice, orange juice, lemon extract and nutmeg to a boil over medium heat, stirring occasionally.
Reduce heat and simmer for 1 minute.
Let cool for 5 minutes.
Transfer soup to a blender and puree until smooth.
Spoon into large bowl.
Chill for 30 minutes.
Whisk in yogurt and chill another 30 minutes.
Heart healthy recipe.

HL


----------



## Fraser.g (21 Jun 2006)

Grant’s Blue cheese burgers

2 pounds ground beef chuck 
1 tablespoon minced garlic 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 
12 Oz Blue cheese (use the cheep stuff and save the good for crackers) 
4 large whole wheat buns, split in half 



Preheat a gas or charcoal grill. (Alternately, cook the patties in a large skillet over medium-high heat. 
In a bowl, combine the beef, garlic, salt, pepper, and mix gently but thoroughly. 
Lightly combine the crumbled Blue cheese with the beef mixture and form into patties 
Grill on lightly seasoned BBQ grill.
Lightly toast buns and serve with desired condiments.


----------



## Fraser.g (21 Jun 2006)

Nicola’s Salmon Marinade

1 side of salmon
¾ cup soya sauce
½ cup brown sugar
2 Tbsp Canola oil
¼ tsp garlic powder
½ tsp ginger powder (or fresh)


Cut the fillet into 1 to 1 ½ inch thick steaks across the grain
Combine the marinade in shallow dish ensuring that the dry ingredients are well incorporated

Cover salmon fingers with marinade and let stand for 6-24 hrs in refrigerator.
Warning!!! It will absorb more salt from the Soya Sauce the longer it sits.

Grill


----------



## Fraser.g (21 Jun 2006)

Tandoori Salmon
  Yield:  6 
INGREDIENTS: 
Tandoori Salmon
·	6 x 6 oz salmon filets (175 g)
Marinade
·	6 tbsp tandoori powder (100 mL) 
·	1/2 cup fresh lime juice (125 mL) 
·	1/2 cup cilantro, chopped (125 mL) 
·	1/2 cup canola oil (125 mL) 
·	1 tbsp each minced garlic, shallots and ginger (15 mL)
Lime Coconut Butter Sauce
·	1/2 cup fresh lime juice (125 mL) 
·	1/3 cup coconut milk (full fat) (75 mL) 
·	1/2 cup 35% cream (125 mL) 
·	1 cup cold, unsalted butter, cubed (250 mL) 
·	1 tbsp chopped green onion (15 mL) 
·	1/4 tsp salt (1 mL)
  
DIRECTIONS: 
Tandoori Salmon
1.	Preheat oven: 400 degrees F (200 C) 
2.	Pat salmon dry. Place in non-reactive dish and set aside. 
3.	In bowl of food processor, mix together tandoori powder, fresh lime juice, cilantro, canola oil, garlic, shallots and ginger. Pour marinade over salmon, covering completely. Marinate in the refrigerator for 3 hours. 
4.	Remove filets from marinade and gently scrape off excess. Reserve leftover marinade. 
5.	Lightly oil a grill or grill pan. Grill salmon filets so that they are marked in a criss-cross fashion. 
6.	Brush filets with reserved marinade, and transfer to a baking sheet. Bake at 400 degress F (200 C) 4-5 minutes to desired doneness.
Lime Coconut Butter Sauce
1.	Bring lime juice, coconut milk and cream to a simmer. Whisk in cold butter. Season with honey, green onions and salt.


----------



## jasper (21 Jun 2006)

Had to give my two cents on this one. I'm a big salmon bb-q fan. Used to be of the opinion that salmon was supposed to be planked on the Bar B-Q with just a bit of salt, and pepper. A couple of years ago had this one thrown at me, and for anyone who likes salmon, should really try it at least once. Prepare your plank, and salmon as usual for bar b-q, before you put plank, and salmon on barb-q spread a generous amount of mayonaise, thats right i said mayonaise on top of the salmon. put er on the heat, and cook until done. The mayo will brown up, but I have never burned the salmon, and I have caught the plank on fire before doing this. I have also done salmon this way in the oven on broil, and it turned out fabulous. The salmon turns out moist, and perfectly done without fail.
 Corn on the Cob lovers, soak your corn on the cob, with husks still on in water for a couple hours, or more, make sure it is good, and wet. Remove corn from water, throw directly on the BarB-Q, husk and all. The husk will burn, but dont worry. It is done when it looks like it is burned beyond recognition. When it looks like you should take it off the grill, and throw it as far in the bushes as you can get it, then it is perfect. Remove husk, or all the burned remains, and the corn has been steamed to perfection. I do this one quite a bit, last time I burned the corn a little, because I didn't soak it enough, but definately a must try.
Any oyster lovers out there must try this one. Oyster in the half shell, on the barbie, with a splash of Vodka or other suitable strong liquid, and leave them be until they are bubbling real good, just a few mins on a real hot grill.If your real adventurous add a couple drops of tabasco, or jalapino sauce, then look out teeth, and gums.....
Any sausage grillers out there have to do this one. I always burned my sausages on the BarB-Q, until I learned this trick. Grill the sausages until they are suitably cooked, but not too charred, have a pan with beer in it, or wine if you prefer, sitting on the bar b-q, and place the cooked sausages in this. People will come help them selves, you don't have to worry about them burning, and they will continue to cook in the wine or beer.
happy grillin.........


----------



## muskrat89 (24 Jun 2006)

Since moving to the southwest, we’ve really started to like this. Usually mixed with potatoes or eggs, and rolled into burritos for breakfast.

Chorizo - Great for wild game too. A lot of people use their javelina. Deer or elk work too.

1 lb beef or pork (or wild game)
1/2 lb pork butt
1/2 lb pork fat
1 bunch (4 to 6 oz) fresh cilantro, chopped, about 1 cup -
1 fresh serrano or jalapeno or other hot pepper, seeded and finely chopped
1/4 cup red wine vinegar - have also used rice wine vinegar, changes the flavor a little
1 tblspn New Mexico or other dried chile powder
1 tblspn sweet Hungarian paprika
2 tspns kosher salt
1 1/2 tspn whole cumin seeds
1 tspn ground cumin
1/2 tspn coarsely ground black pepper
1/2 tspn ground cayenne pepper
1/4 tspn ground coriander

If you want to add more bite leave the seeds in the peppers. Some people keep a bag of all these spices mixed, minus fresh peppers & cilantro, that they use for all my mexican food. Throw in a couple spoonfuls with a lb of burger and you have taco meat, thin slice a roast or chicken breasts and you have fajita’s. Some also use dried jalapeno’s & dried cilantro in their spice baggie.


----------



## snowy (3 Jul 2006)

hello everyone , and we(my boyfriend and i) created this recipe. 

2 fillet bassa fish
2 tbs ginger/garlic paste
1/2 can hot salsa
1 tbs hot sauce/ ketchup
1 tbs lemon juice
1 tbs whostersher sauce
salt/pepper to taste
2 cups water
some parsley(to your taste)

mix all ingredients together except the water, put bassa in a baking dish, spread mix on the fish,add water,and bake for 25 min @350, serve over rice, pasta or vegies garnish with a touch of lime. enjoy with your loved ones ;D
bon apetite from me and c.


----------



## flyboy140 (3 Jul 2006)

I love ribs but have had marginal success on the BBQ at home. Looking for a sure fire way to prepare pork ribs (beef ribs hard to come by around here). Might try to adapt Hot Lips suggestions for chicken wings or beef ribs. Perhaps some BBQ guru out there has a secret recipe they are willing to share.


----------



## joonrooj (5 Jul 2006)

Bean dip

2 cans (15 oz each) refried beans
1 cup green onions
2 cups cheddar or marble cheese (shredded, obviously)
3-8 Tbsps of hot sauce (depending on taste)
1 tsp chili powder
2 tsp cumin

Place all ingredients into saucepan, place over medium heat until cheese is melted, eat with chips.


----------



## snowy (5 Jul 2006)

cooking with karona beer   see the food channel
besides i don't drink ;D but c loves the ribs cooked in karona beer.


----------



## big bad john (5 Jul 2006)

flyboy140 said:
			
		

> I love ribs but have had marginal success on the BBQ at home. Looking for a sure fire way to prepare pork ribs (beef ribs hard to come by around here). Might try to adapt Hot Lips suggestions for chicken wings or beef ribs. Perhaps some BBQ guru out there has a secret recipe they are willing to share.


There were two awesome recipes for ribs in the "ribs" thread http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/44787.0.html


----------



## Hot Lips (5 Jul 2006)

snowy said:
			
		

> cooking with karona beer   see the food channel
> besides i don't drink ;D but c loves the ribs cooked in karona beer.


It's actually "Corona" and it is more enjoyable as a beverage with a slice of lime in it...then cooked with  8)
Ahhh yes Corona or for those who like a little sip Coronita 

HL


----------



## HItorMiss (5 Jul 2006)

Corona, the Mexican version of anAmerican taste worse the pee Beer!


----------



## Kat Stevens (5 Jul 2006)

Any beer that requires citrus fruit and cryo storage to be (barely) palatable, is no beer at all.


----------



## Hot Lips (5 Jul 2006)

See below a link to recipes using the great taste of Corona  ;D

http://www.coronaextra.ca/Extra/recipe_main.aspx

HL


----------



## Springroll (5 Jul 2006)

My favorite Jerk Chicken recipe:

1 tablespoon Ground allspice 
1 tablespoon Dried thyme 
1 1/2 teaspoons Cayenne pepper 
1 1/2 teaspoons Freshly ground black pepper 
1 1/2 teaspoons Ground sage 
3/4 teaspoon Ground nutmeg 
3/4 teaspoon Ground cinnamon 
2 tablespoons Garlic powder or fresh 
1 tablespoon Sugar 
1/4 cup Olive oil 
1/4 cup Soy sauce 
3/4 cup White Vinegar 
1/2 cup Orange juice 
1 Lime juice 
1 Scotch bonnet pepper (habanero) 
3 Green onions -- finely chopped 
1 cup Onion -- finely chopped 
4 to 6 chicken breasts 

Seed and finely chop Scotch Bonnet pepper. Trim chicken of fat. In a large bowl, combine the allspice, thyme, cayenne pepper, black pepper, sage, nutmeg, cinnamon, salt, garlic powder and sugar. With a wire whisk, slowly add the olive oil, say sauce, vinegar, orange juice, and lime juice.
Add the Scotch Bonnet pepper, onion, and mix well. Add the chicken breasts, cover and marinate for at least 1 hour, longer if possible.
Preheat an outdoor grill.
Remove the breasts from the marinade and grill for 6 minutes on each side or until fully cooked. While grilling, baste with the marinade. Bring the leftover marinade to a boil and serve on the side for dipping.

Note: Scotch Bonnet peppers, also known as "Habaneros" are the hottest of the capsicum peppers, they're truly incendiary. Substitute Serranos of Thai Bird Chiles if you can't find them. 

When I find my chicken and gumbo recipe, I'll post it.


----------



## flyboy140 (5 Jul 2006)

Big Bad John
Thanks for the link to for BBQ ribs


----------



## big bad john (6 Jul 2006)

My pleasure!


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 Jul 2006)

A Carnivore's Pleasure

Whole tenderloin  of beef
Field mushrooms of choice
Shallots
Mini potatoes


Preheat oven to 400F

Take one whole tenderlion of beef.
Wash, pat dry with paper towel.
Rub with spices of choice, ex.:
	a)   fresh ground black pepper and coarse salt, or
	b)   Montreal steak spice, or
	d)   Cajun BBQ spice, or
	c)   whatever turns your crank.
In large pan braise tenderloin (keep drippings in pan when done).
Place tenderloin on roasting pan; roast at 400 for 20-25 minutes (20 minutes should be rare).
Turn oven off.
Remove tenderloin from oven, wrap in tin foil, and place back in over for 10-15 minutes.
Remove tenderloin from oven, place of stovetop for 10 minutes to cool before carving.


Slice mushrooms, shallots and mini potatoes.
In pan with drippings saute potatoes while tenderloin roasts.
Add mushrooms and shallots in time to warm all before carving tenderloin.


----------



## jessica (12 Jul 2006)

Eggplant Rollups 

2 medium eggplants 
12 ounces tofu 
1/2 to 1 teaspoon salt 
2 to 3 teaspoons dried, crushed oregano 
2 to 3 teaspoons dried, crushed basil olive oil 
1 (28 ounce) can marinara sauce 

Peel eggplants and slice lengthwise into 1/4-inch slices. Salt lightly and place on nonstick or lightly oiled baking sheet in broiler about 5 to 6 inches from heat, for about 5 minutes each side, until just soft enough to be rolled easily. Allow to cool until able to handle. 

Meanwhile, place tofu, salt and spices in food processor and blend briefly until smooth. 

Lightly oil a casserole dish with olive oil and spread a few spoonsful of marinara sauce in the bottom. Spread each slice of eggplant with the tofu mixture and roll up, then place rolls side by side in casserole dish. Cover each layer of eggplant rolls with marinara sauce, then bake at 375 degrees F for about 40 minutes.


----------



## Loachman (25 Jul 2006)

I'm drowning in drool. Good thing that Nomex dries quickly.


----------



## Centurian1985 (31 Jul 2006)

Along with all that food you need some decent vino.

Just finished a batch of home-made Blackberry Wine, and will be making 2 more batches before the summer ends.  Here's the recipe if anyone else wants to try it.  Of note, because it is fresh fruit, I let it sit longer to allow the sediment to settle and also give longer settling periods. All of the 'special' ingredients can be picked up at a local wine-making store.  Reportedly this recipe works well with all fruits, but the amount of sugar needed will vary with the sweetness of the fruit used.  Gave me over 30 bottles of 750 ml size with a 14.5% kick.

BLACKBERRY WINE: HOME RECIPE 

35 POUNDS FRESH BLACKBERRY
4 KILOGRAMS OF SUGAR (more if berries are not fully ripe, might use up to 6 kilos)
1 TSP YEAST NUTRIENT (enhances growth)
1 TSP BENTONITE (clearing agent)
2 TSP CITRIC ACID or ACID BLEND (raises acid content)
2 TSP PECTIC ENZYME (reduces cloudiness from crushed fruits)
1 or 2 PKG (5 G @) EC-118 CHAMPAGNE YEAST (saccharomyces bayanus; for fermenting)
1 APPLE (preferably sweet or bland tasting; absorb bitter aftertaste from berries)
1 or 2 PKG (3.6 G @) SULFITE (stabilizer, antimocrobial, and antioxidant; reduces bacteria)
1 or 2 PKG (? G @) FINISHING or SWEETENING BLEND (liquid invert sugar and sorbate)
1 or 2 PKG (3.6 G @) POTASIUM SORBATE (fermentation inhibitor)

Day 1:	Place all frozen picked berries in primary fermentor and let defrost. (I picked them last year and flash-froze them until I was ready to do this batch) 
Day 2:	Add 2 liters of boiled water after water has cooled.  Stir as required. 
Day 3A: 	Mash and stir berry and water mixture.
Put 4 liters of water in a large pot, add 4 kg of sugar, stir until boiling.  (If using more sugar, add it here)	
Let boiled water and sugar mixture cool slightly to avoid damaging fermentor. 
Add boiled water and sugar mixture to berries in fermentor and stir thoroughly.
Day 3B: 	Boil 0.5 liters of water and let cool.
Add yeast nutrient, bentonite, blend and enzyme powders to cooled water and mix. 
Add mixed powders and water to fermentor.  Stir until blended with crushed fruit and water.
Add more boiled and cooled water until liquid is less than 2 inches from lip of fermentor.
Day 3C:	Wait until temperature is below 27 degrees for next stage.
Measure specific gravity with hydrometer (will be hard to read due to sticking in berries).
Measured should be about +/- 1.10, or close to that (1.11 for this batch).
Measure temperature with thermometer.
Measurement should be under 27 degrees Celsius before next step (may be next day). 
Once temperature is below 27 degrees, sprinkle 1 package of EC-118 yeast on top. 
Slowly stir in yeast so that it sits both above and below the berries floating at the top. 
Day 3D:	Peel the apple and cut into slices.
Insert apple slices on top of berries and push down so they sit just below the surface.  
Apply air lock and let sit for 1-2 days.  
It is recommended you re-stir the mixture at least every 2 days for this first stage.  
Day 6:	Mixture should be fermenting, with air bubbles from the airlock every 5-10 seconds.
Check that the berries do not all float to the top and block the airlock.  Stir under as required.  
Day 9:	Mixture should be fermenting, with air bubbles from the airlock every 2-3 seconds.
Check that the berries do not all float to the top and block the airlock.  Stir under as required.  
Day 14:	Mixture may have stopped fermenting. 
If unsure if process is complete, add another package of yeast, stir in, and let sit longer. 
Day 20:	Measure the specific gravity, which should be less than 1.005 (1.002 for this batch).  
Day 22:	Measure the specific gravity, which should be less than 1.005 (0.997 for this batch).
Transfer to next stage of fermentation using a muslin sack to screen out all pulp.
Squeezing pulp can be messy – wear old clothes and do the work in an easily cleaned area.
You may pour 2 liters of boiling water over the pulp and squeeze for remaining juices after the water has cooled. 
Apply airlock and let sit for at least 7 days.   
Day 29: 	Measure the specific gravity, which should be less than 1.000 (0.996 for this batch).  
Transfer to next stage of fermentation using a hose to eliminate sediment.
Add 1 package of Sulphite to the mixture and stir.  Apply airlock and let sit overnight.
Day 30: 	Add the second package of Sulphite to mixture and stir.  Apply airlock and let sit for 14 days.
Day 49: 	Measure the specific gravity, which should be less than 1.000 (0.996 for this batch).  
Transfer to next stage using hose to eliminate sediment. 
Add 1 package of Finishing Blend to increase sweetness.
Add 1 package of Potassium Sorbate to prevent renewal of fermentation. 
Let sit 24 hours and bottle.   

Send an email for further help if needed.


----------



## snowy (31 Jul 2006)

Ohhhh ya spicy.......created by me

2 pounds chicken wings
1 bottel franks hot sauce
1/2 pint pineapple juice
2 tbs chilly powder
2 tbs ginger/garlic paste
salt/pepper to taste

marinate all the above in a ziplock bag, refrigerate  for 24 hours.
Fry, bake or Bar-be-Que....... make sure you have lots of cold beer around.
Enjoy.
cheers snowy


----------



## joonrooj (31 Jul 2006)

Spicy Pulled Pork on a bun
INGREDIENTS:

    * 1 5 pound pork shoulder roast, bone-in
    * 2 cups hickory or mesquite chips, presoaked in water for 30 minutes
    * For Rub:
    * 1 tablespoon chili powder
    * 1 tablespoon brown sugar
    * 1 tablespoon salt
    * For sauce:
    * 1 cup ketchup
    * 1 cup cider vinegar
    * 3 tablespoons sugar
    * 1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauc
    * 1 teaspoon salt
    * 1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper
    * 1/4 teaspoon black pepper, ground

PREPARATION:
To make the rub: combine rub ingredients in a small bowl. Coat pork roast thoroughly with mixture. Let stand for 30 minutes at room temperature before placing on the grill.

Place pork on grill and cook over indirect medium heat for 4 to 5 hours, or until internal temperatures reach between 180-190 degrees.

Make sure to turn roast every hour. Add wood chips to smoker box about halfway through cooking process. When roast in through cooking, take off grill, cover with aluminum foil, and allow to rest for 20-30 minutes before shredding.

To prepare sauce: Combine sauce ingredients plus 1 cup of water in a medium saucepan. Bring to a boil, reduce heat, and allow to simmer for 8-10 minutes.

Shred pork with two forks or your fingers. Make sure to discard any fatty pieces. Place meat in a large bowl and add some of the sauce to moisten it. Serve warm with buns.


----------



## Centurian1985 (1 Aug 2006)

^
   ^
   ^
Works very well in a slow cooker...


----------



## mechanic_chick (3 Aug 2006)

I posted a recipe to see that someone already had my beer butt idea  It's neat eh!

HL , you have some amazing recipes ( wish I was a relative ). I'd say it's because your an East Coaster , and boy I tell yah... they cook best! I miss family reunions for that reason exactly. Im printing off the recipes as we speak . You definetly inspired me to be crackin' on the cookin'. And the Army.ca Cookbook idea sounds like it could fly.. Support the Troops fundraiser  

JESSO


----------



## snowy (3 Aug 2006)

Ribs my style,
Ingredients:

2 rack of beef ribs
1/2 bottle Tabasco sauce
5 tbs Worcestershire
5 tbs lemon juice
2 tbs ginger/garlic paste
2 tbs chilly powder
2 tbs honey
1 tsp soy sauce
1 small grated onion
2 stalks celery grated
3 tbs terriyaki sauce
some rosemary
salt/pepper to taste

preparation:

marinate the ribs in all the ingredients in a ziplock bag for 48 hours, grill to perfection, serve with spinach salad and smashers. Recipes below for spinach salad and smashers, again my style.

spinach salad:

1 bag baby spinach
1/2 tomato diced
3 stalks celery diced
1/2 cup mushrooms chopped
1/2 cup red pepper diced
1/2 cup carrots diced
1 orange peeled and cubed
1/2 cup cubed chedder cheese
salt/pepper to taste
5 tbs low fat raspberry vinaigrette ( you can get it at safeway)

mix all the above in a big bowl, when ready to serve pour in the vinaigrette and mix.

Smashers:

4 large potatoes (boiled and peeled)
2 tbs sour cream
1 tsp milk
1/4 cup green onions (leave some for garnishing)
2 stalks celery finely diced
1 clove garlic
1 cup grated cheese (leave some for garnishing)

mash the potatoes, mix all the ingredients together, scoop using an ice-cream scooper, place on plate, garnish with green onions and the grated cheese.

Now the presentation part:

Place the grilled BBQ ribs on plate, spoon the salad on one side garnish with coriander, spoon the smashers on the other side, drizzle some "EVOO" (extra virgin olive oil) on everthing. Enjoy with a glass of red wine.

well the above recipe is created by me, so if anyone tries it please let me know if you like it or not.
personally i love to cook and i never copy a recipe, just cook without a recipe so all the recipes i have given are my inventions, so enjoy and your welcome(if you like them).

cheers snowy


----------



## retd cpl wife (31 Aug 2006)

I read the recipes to hubby and kids and many were a must try for my family.
Figured I would get one of my own in  

BBQ SAUCE
1/4 C Ketchup
4 TBSP Molasses
2 TSP Soya Sauce 
2 TSP Worcestershire Sauce
1/2 TSP Garlic Powder
1/2 TSP Celery Salt
1/4 TSP Turmeric
1/4 TSP Thyme
1/4 TSP Curry Powder
Mix ingredients together (can be altered to taste) works well on all meats


----------



## a78jumper (30 Sep 2006)

Fav of mine, though I guess you have to like mincemeat:

Look in any recipe book for date squares, delete the date filling and add one jar or can of mincemeat-I suspect oats, brown sugar etc are better for you than pie pastry in any event.


----------



## Klc (1 Oct 2006)

Ever tried the fries (or nachos, same spices) at Montana's or Kelsey's and wondered what made them so good?

Montana's fry spice:
2 parts Onion salt
2 parts Garlic powder
1 part Table salt
1 part Black pepper

It's simple, but works wonders (especially if re-heating stale fries)


----------



## amberaston (3 Oct 2006)

OK, since the Holidays are rolling around here is a favorite at my house.
KENTUCKY EGGNOG-WOODSON BEND COOKBOOK
24 Egg Yolks
1 1/2 cups sugar
1 1/2 Jamaican Rum
1 qt Vanilla Ice Cream
2 Bottles (fifths) of 101 Proof Kentucky Bourbon
1 qt heavy cream, Whipped.

Beat sugar into egg yolks until light and well aerated. Stir in rum and let mixture stand one hour until rum flavor has cooked the eggs. Add Bourbon. Just before serving stir in whipped cream and softened ice cream. 
Pour into well chilled punch bowl, or keep half in fridge and refill as needed.


----------



## Scott (15 Jan 2007)

BUMP

BEER BATTERED ONION RINGS

2 Cups all purpose flour
2 teaspoons salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
2 eggs
1 12 ounce can of beer
Onions (Dummy) ones that are sweet and form good rings... :
Oil for deep frying

Mix the salt, flour, pepper, oil and eggs together in a large bowl. Pour in the beer and whisk until smooth.

Cut onions into rings of consistent thickness, about 3/8 to 1/2 an inch or they are tougher to cook. 

Fry the buggers! You will need oil at a temperature of about 375. Cook 'em until they are golden brown then season with salt (I prefer sea salt)

I serve my rings with the Hot Mustard Jack Sauce from page one. Good combo.

BBQ SPUDS

Large Baking potatoes
Kosher Salt
Olive oil
Ziplock bag

Fire some salt and oil in the bag, drop in the spud then shake, hard. I like using coarse salt for this...

Fire onto a BBQ that is sitting at about 350 and bake the bastards. You'll have to be careful you don't scorch them, turn often and enjoy.


----------



## baudspeed (28 Jan 2007)

BACHELOR SANDWICH

2 Slices of Texas toast wonderbread
3-5 Table spoons of extra crunchy peanut butter
1 table spoon of strawberry jam (with real fruit!)

Apply copious amounts of peanut butter to bread using knife (or alternatively finger if no untensils are clean). 
Then scrape remains of strawberry jam from the bottom of the container onto second peice of bread. Don't worry about the expiry date, you have been eating food like this for some time, and you have built up quite an immunity.
Apply peanut buttered side of bread to jammed side of second slice, close.
If you have a clean plate, this would be an exception opportunity to dirty it. If you have been so lucky as to still have the knife handy, or perhapse a spatula, crush or cut the sandwich widthwise, or for an extra fancy step, cut the sandwich at an angle.
By no means, remove the crust.... Mostly because there is no other food in the house, and you will probbably appreciate the extra nutrients.


*sorry all... had to add my own favorite *


----------



## proudnurse (28 Jan 2007)

I don't have a recipe book on hand but here is one of my favourites I like to make, and it's a fairly easy one I can think of off the top of my head. Just a regular grilled cheese sandwich, but put some garlic powder on the butter before pan frying it. 

I'll have to hunt around for a few recipie's to share, as I do have quite a few. Sounds like a fun project! Thanks everyone for sharing.

~Rebecca~


----------



## proudnurse (28 Jan 2007)

Here is another one! This is one of my favourite things to make, the sauce also goes a long way and the leftovers freeze nicely. Feel free to use any kind of pasta, it's a heavier sauce so I prefer Fettuchini Noodles to go with it (and don't forget garlic bread and a cesar salad)  

Spaghetti

1 lb ground beef (or more depending on how many people will be eating)
1 clove garlic 
1 can stewed tomatoes
1 can (or fresh) mushrooms *if using the fresh ones, sautee them a bit first in garlic and butter
1 can tomato paste *adds nice thickness 
1 can of your favourite sauce
1 can zucchini 
1 green pepper *sautee with a bit of butter too, so it's not as crunchy

~Spices~
All depending on what your taste is, oregano, italian seasoning, CHILI POWDER (about a teaspoon or more if you like it spicy/this is the secret ingredient!)
garlic powder (but not too much as you'll be using the clove in the ground beef) 

Brown ground beef with garlic clove, in a large saucepan, add your sautee'd green peppers and mushrooms. Add stewed tomatoes, tomato paste, zucchini, and your fave can or jar of sauce. Add ground beef when it's done browning. Add your spices, bring to a slow boil, then simmer for at least one hour. 

Boil your pasta, set the table and enjoy!

~Rebecca~


----------



## 9nr Domestic (28 Jan 2007)

proudnurse said:
			
		

> I don't have a recipe book on hand but here is one of my favourites I like to make, and it's a fairly easy one I can think of off the top of my head. Just a regular grilled cheese sandwich, but put some garlic powder on the butter before pan frying it.



Thanks to you I have been eating way too many grilled cheese sandwiches.


----------



## proudnurse (29 Jan 2007)

9nr! 

Ah! The staple food of winter time, grilled cheese sandwich to warm your tummy. Don't forget to add some bacon next time!  

~Rebecca~


----------



## Pea (29 Jan 2007)

proudnurse said:
			
		

> 9nr!
> 
> Ah! The staple food of winter time, grilled cheese sandwich to warm your tummy. Don't forget to add some bacon next time!
> 
> ~Rebecca~



And some tomato soup! Yumm! That's what I had for lunch today.  ;D


----------



## proudnurse (29 Jan 2007)

Thanks for the idea Pea! Now I know what I want for lunch tomorrow  ;D

~Rebecca~


----------



## tomahawk6 (9 Feb 2007)

Flank Steak. After cooking make sure to let the meat rest a few minutes.

Marinade in Worcestershire sauce for several hours.
Very hot grill.Grill for 3 minutes a side to medium rare.
Take off grill and put it in a pan add butter/pepper
 finish in oven for several minutes


----------



## TN2IC (11 Feb 2007)

JagerMeister drinks...   ;D


*JagerBomb*

1 Shot Jagermeister 1/2 can of Reb Bull (can be done with rocks too...)



*Jagersour*

Jägermeister 1/2 oz. 
Sour Raspberry Pucker (Sour Puss) 1/2 oz. 

Pour equal amounts of chilled Sourpuss and Jägermeister into a shot glass. 


*Jaggerbaby*

Irish Cream (Bailey's) 1 part 
Jägermeister 1 part 

Just half of each. No layering required.



*German Chocolate Cake...* yum yum

1/2 parts Jagermeister
1/2 part chocolate liqueur
splash of coconut rum
splash of butterscotch schnapps


*Dr Jager*

2 parts Jagermeister
Cherry Soda... aka Dr Pepper..


May be I should quit my day job?


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (3 Mar 2007)

I think many CFs  will find this recipe a god send. I present to you, DONAIRS WITH SWEET SAUCE. Just like greco! (taken from Allrecipes.com Search dashs donair)


INGREDIENTS:
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon ground oregano
1 teaspoon all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon ground black 
pepper
1/2 teaspoon Italian seasoning
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon onion powder 1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1 pound ground beef

1 (12 fluid ounce) can 
evaporated milk
3/4 cup white sugar
2 teaspoons garlic powder
4 teaspoons white vinegar, or 
as needed 

DIRECTIONS:
1. Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). In a cup or small bowl, mix together the salt, oregano, flour, black pepper, Italian seasoning, garlic powder, onion powder, and cayenne pepper. 
2. Place the ground beef in a large bowl, and use your hands to blend in the spice mixture. If you want the smooth texture of meat that you see in a real donair shop, you must do this in a steel mixing bowl and on a sturdy surface. Pick up the meat, and throw it down with force about 20 times, kneading it after each throw. This also helps the meat hold together better when you slice it. 
3. Form the meat into a loaf, and place it on a broiler pan. If you do not have one, a baking sheet will do. 
4. Bake for 1 hour and 15 minutes in the preheated oven, turning the loaf over about half way through. This will ensure even cooking. This cuts better if you chill the meat overnight before slicing. 
5. To make the donair sauce, mix together the evaporated milk, sugar and garlic powder in a medium bowl. Gradually whisk in the white vinegar, adding 1 teaspoon at a time, until thickened to your desired consistency.


----------



## proudnurse (5 Mar 2007)

That Donair recipe sounds awesome! I love them alot... I never would have thought to try and find a recipe for them, because I usually only order them when I go out sometimes, but now that I see the recipe here, I will have to try making them. My favourite thing to order with them, is that cucumber sauce! Thank you!

Rebecca


----------



## p_imbeault (5 Mar 2007)

It was good I tried it today


----------



## proudnurse (5 Mar 2007)

Awesome! Looks like I'll be getting the "goods" for it and trying it myself next week as I am on vacation  ;D I'll have to reply back here again and give the scoop on how I liked it also. 

~Rebecca~


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (5 Mar 2007)

ya i liked it too. I doubled the recipe. I never made the donair meat before, but it was great the whole house filled with the smell of donair!


----------



## Springroll (5 Mar 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> JagerMeister drinks...   ;D
> *JagerBomb*
> 
> 1 Shot Jagermeister 1/2 can of Reb Bull (can be done with rocks too...)



I had way to many of these on friday. 
They are awesome!

Try a JagerMeister and Rumplemints shot...I like those too!


----------



## proudnurse (11 Mar 2007)

I have a recipe here, actually I have to credit my Mom for it because it is hers. It's quite easy to make and awesome with all those burgers or dogs that anyone is planning on grilling up for the Summer time. It's great on ham sandwiches or on the side with baked ham also. The trick is, the longer it sits the spicier it becomes. When I have made it, I've let it sit over night and found that it was perfect. 

Mustard 

1 cup dry mustard 
1 cup white sugar
1 cup white vinegar 
2 eggs

Soak Mustard and Vinegar overnight. Beat eggs well and add to sugar, mustard and vinegar. Cook to a full rolling boil. Stir constantly a few minutes. Remove from heat and beat with mixture until steam disappears. Refridgerate.


----------



## proudnurse (12 Mar 2007)

As per our fun afternoon with the Fondue, there is one last recipe that I do want to add. I will list suggestions for what you can buy to have with it, or you can just use any of your favourite fruits. 

Now with all the great stuff on here, I do think we should definately make a Recipe book!

Chocolate Fondue 

12 Oz. Semi Sweet Chocolate or Milk Chocolate 
3/4 Cup 35% Cream 
2  Tbsp Liqueur (Grand Marnier, Brandy or Amaretto) ~ I used the Amaretto 

Chop the chocolate into small pieces using a large serrated knife. Heat chocolate and cream together in a stainless steal pot over low heat stirring constantly until chocolate is melted and smooth. When the chocolate is warm and glossy stir in the liqueur and transfer into a fondue pot. Place over a warming candle or heat source. 

~Ideas for goodies you can get to eat with your fondue. The kids have a great time picking stuff out for this~ 

Strawberries (number one ingredient!), Mandarin Oranges, Kiwi Fruit, Cantelope, Apples, Pears and Bannana's 

~Rebecca~


----------



## Penny (19 Mar 2007)

A note on Joonrooj 's Beer-butt chicken (mentioned earlier)

I have used this technique and found that it works quite well. For larger chickens though, you may find that the can is not tall enough.  In this case I use a full can of beer and I put an apple on the top pf the can with the core cut out and about three cuts sliced into the sides of it .  The slices and the hole through the center of the apple let more of the juice out.  My favorite apple to use is a granny smith but I have also used golden delicious when I wanted a sweeter taste.  This adds a bit of sweet taste to the chicken and can offset the beer, which can be a bit bitter when cooked, especially if it is cooked too long.  You can use this in an oven or a BBQ, if it is big enough.  I do not recommend Guinness for this and I have found the best results with a lager or pale ale. 

When cooking in an oven it is also nice to poke holes in the chicken skin and insert onion slices and sprigs of fresh cilantro. The taste of the cilantro complements a lager beer nicely.

So crack yourself a cold one and enjoy your summer BBQ.
Cheers.


----------



## Adalcia (21 Mar 2007)

proudnurse said:
			
		

> ~Ideas for goodies you can get to eat with your fondue. The kids have a great time picking stuff out for this~
> 
> Strawberries (number one ingredient!), Mandarin Oranges, Kiwi Fruit, Cantelope, Apples, Pears and Bannana's
> 
> ~Rebecca~



To add to your chocolate fondue, try with:

Small marshmallow rice crispy squares, bite sized cookies (cooked soft), small brownie squares (adults only perhaps?   ), marshmallows, jujubes etc.

The list could be very long, so take a look what's in the cupboard!

Cheers!


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (28 Mar 2007)

Homemade Irish Cream MMM good!!

 Ingredients:
1 can Eagle sweetened condensed milk
1 cup Southern Comfort whiskey or Irish whiskey
2 tablespoons Hershey's syrup
1/2 teaspoon coconut extract
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
2 cups half & half
1 teaspoon instant coffee granules


Directions:

Mix and bottle. 
Chill for approx 1 hour before serving.


----------



## proudnurse (30 Mar 2007)

Adalcia said:
			
		

> To add to your chocolate fondue, try with:
> 
> Small marshmallow rice crispy squares, bite sized cookies (cooked soft), small brownie squares (adults only perhaps?   ), marshmallows, jujubes etc.
> 
> ...



Interesting that you should mention this ~ when my daughter and I did our fondue, I was thinking of what other "treats" we could use next time that we did make it, and was having a hard time coming up with more ideas other than fruit (oh I did think of pretzels though and Angel Food cake  ;D) Thanks for the tip on Rice Krispy Squares.. will have to keep that in mind. And retiredgrunt, as for your Irish Cream recipe, I'll definately have to remember that one  8) there is nothing like a glass of it on ice, or in winter time with Hot Chocolate. 

~Rebecca


----------



## Jacqueline (30 Mar 2007)

This is the most delicious fish dish EVER. Please try. (It's better with more cheese.)


*Salmon Steak In Sour Cream * 

2 lbs Salmon Steaks (1/2 - 1 inch thick)
1/2 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. pepper
1 pint Sour Cream
1 cup milk
1/4 cup bread crumbs
1/4 cup finely chopped Swiss Cheese
2 hard cooked egg yolks, mashed
1/4 tsp paprika

Cut salmon steaks into 4 portions, butter a casserole dish big enough to hold all the salmon steak side by side.

Rub each fish steak with salt and pepper on both sides, place in casserole dish.

In a bowl, mix the sour cream, milk, bread crumbs and chopped Swiss cheese. (You can use any other kind of cheese you like.)

Spoon this mixture over the salmon steaks.  Sprinkle with the egg yolks, then the paprika.
Cover the baking dish and cook in preheated 350 degree oven for 35 - 40 minutes. Remove the cover the last 10 minutes of baking.


----------



## proudnurse (7 May 2007)

I just went back to this thread after quite sometime, and something I am thinking. Now that we have _many _ great recipe's in this thread and I do recall someone mentioning previously that we should make an army.ca cookbook (or now with the amalgamation of the boards milnet.ca cookbook or whatnot) What would everyone think of that, and possibly take a poll of ideas on where we could donate the proceeds from it.. ie: Sapper Mike McTeague Wounded Warrior Fund? 

~Rebecca


----------



## Can-american (8 May 2007)

ingredients
1 1/3 cups firmly packed brown sugar
1 15-ounce can tomato sauce
1 cup cider vinegar
1 large onion, chopped
6 tablespoons Dijon mustard
1 tablespoon plus 1 teaspoon dried thyme, crumbled
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper

2 chickens, each cut into 6 pieces 
preparation
Combine first 8 ingredients in heavy medium saucepan. Simmer 15 minutes to blend flavors. Season with pepper. (Can be made 2 days ahead. Cover; chill.)
Preheat oven to 375°F. Arrange chicken in single layer in large baking pan. Brush with some sauce. Roast until cooked through, basting occasionally with sauce, about 1 hour. 

Well I decided to try this as something new along with the fact I was just scrounging around the kitchen for things. When I placed the "cider" in I thought too much, but to challenge that tast I cut 1.5 jalapenos. So you get that sweet taste then a quick shot of hot. Along with that I have decided to soak the chicken before hand in the sauce to allow more flavour in the chicken. Also I scrapped the use of the oven and went to the bbq since it was such a nice day outside

Take care Can-Am


----------



## ZBM2 (29 May 2007)

Great thread

Joonrooj good recipe. Penny good amendment. Combined them both and had it for dinner with fresh steamed young fiddleheads and wild rice. WOW WOW WOW you all have got to try it!!!. Tenderizes the meat and JUICY succulent.Done on an open covered campfire grill burning very dry hickory and (mostly) oak with the bird inside the top of an old dutch oven cover(to keep it moist)((important)) Im going to try it next with a (smallish) young turkey. Delicious. I recommend a full beer can. I used Kokanee.

I will contribute my fave BBQ Broccoli/Artichoke heart puff sidedish recipe when I get a moment to.

Anyone got jerky recipe faves? Salmon jerky? Cod Halibut?

ZBM2


----------



## proudnurse (7 Jul 2007)

Ok it's been a while, so here is one more to add to the list here. I learned to make it this week, when I did a lunch call for homecare... my client actually taught me how to make this so it was alot of fun and I even got to take a little bit home with me. 

Chicken Schnitzel 

4-6 pieces boneless chicken
1/2 cup flour
4 eggs
2 tablespoons Tex Mex spice 
2 tablespoons Garlic powder 
2 tablespoons Oregano or Italian Seasoning 
2 freezer bags, one for shaking the chicken in the mix and one for putting the chicken in to  tenderize them before mixing them in the dry ingredients.  
And don't forget, depending on taste you may add the amount of spices that you like  ;D

You will also need... 

One frying pan (with olive oil for frying) glass baking dish, tenderizer, and one bowl for your eggs. 

Crack the eggs in a bowl and wash chicken in cold water. Pre-heat oven to 250 C, so you can keep the pieces warm while cooking them as you go along. Put all dry ingredients in a freezer bag, and tenderize chicken pieces in the other one. Dip pieces in beaten egg, then shake in them in the bag with dry ingredients. Fry in the pan with olive oil and place in the baking dish, and keep in the oven until they are all done. Serve with your fave side dishes. Don't fry too long on each side, they cook up fast.

Enjoy! Rebecca


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (8 Jul 2007)

Addictive Mexican Stew 
 taken from lilydale.com

  Time to Make: Less than 30 minutes
  Servings: 5 - 200 g serving size


INGREDIENTS: 
1 cup diced onions 
1-2 garlic clove, finely chopped 
1 tablespoon olive oil 
3 cups cooked turkey, diced or shredded 
1 (1.25 ounces) package taco seasoning mix 
2 (14.5 ounces) cans ready-cut diced tomatoes, undrained 
1 (15 ounce) can Pinto beans or kidney beans, drained 
1 (8.75 ounce) can whole kernel corn, drained 
1 (4 ounce) can diced green chilies, drained 
1 cup chicken broth 
1/2 tablespoon cornstarch 


COOKING DIRECTIONS: 
1. Cook onion and garlic in oil in large saucepan until tender. 

2. Add cooked Turkey, taco seasoning, tomatoes, beans, corn and chilies. 

3. Blend broth and cornstarch; add to saucepan. 

4. Bring to a boil; reduce heat and simmer 15 minutes; stirring occasionally. 

5. Serve with cornbread for a hearty meal.  


fast, filling, and excellent taste!

Nutrition Information
(per serving) 

 Calories: 559  
   
 Total Fat: 6 g  
   
 Protein: 69 g  
   
 Carbohydrate: 56 g  
   
 Sodium: 834 mg


----------



## baudspeed (22 Jul 2007)

Not a food recipe, but one for an international drinking game. I was sitting in in a bar in New Zealand with quite a few friends all chatting about drinks etc. After a quick chat with my friend who was the bar manager that night we decided to concoct a canadian shot.

Chilled shot glass
add 1/3 finely crushed ice (or snow if you have it but ice works fine)
Ice / Snow will melt slightly as you top up with vodka.
Add brown sugar (maple sugar) over top. Hold up. It will look like it is snowing.
Hammer back.
Not the tastiest drink (as good vodka has no taste) since there is not alot of time for the maple sugar to reach the tastbuds. And some people get icecream headaches. Most of the time you feel the warmth in your belly as your body is telling you that you just swallowed ice. lol. I'm still working on it. But its great when playing an international drinking game with people from around the world.


----------



## TN2IC (22 Jul 2007)

Springroll said:
			
		

> I had way to many of these on friday.
> They are awesome!
> 
> Try a JagerMeister and Rumplemints shot...I like those too!



I believe that is refer to as a Dead Nazi. I drink those too.


----------



## career_radio-checker (29 Jul 2007)

A new dish they are comming up with in Afghanistan -- poop a la carte.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iDHkKzRy7M


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Aug 2007)

Just got my USA Army Recipes CD, and here's the TOC:
http://milnewstbay.pbwiki.com/f/ArmyRecipeTOC.pdf 

My favourite recipe titles:
Pig’s Feet, Simmered
Fish Squares, Dehydrated, Oven Fried
Beef, Dried, Creamed Chipped (a.k.a., SOS)
Beef Pattie Mix, Bulk or Ground Beef, Creamed Ground (variation on SOS theme)
Chitterlings, Frozen, Simmered
Broccoli, South of the Border
Potatoes, White, Fresh, Oven-Glo

Mmmmmm...... pig's feet.......


----------



## proudnurse (16 Sep 2007)

Cold weather season is upon us ... once again! Here is one slow cooker recipe to add. This has been tested and is pretty good  

Chili

1 Lb Ground Beef
1 Onion chopped 
1 Green pepper chopped 
1 1/2 tps salt 
1 Tbsp Chili Powder
2 tsp Worchester sauce 
1 can tomato sauce
1 can kidney beans 
1 can stewed tomato's 
2 cups grated cheddar 
1 Tbsp Garlic 

*also some of the other things I have liked to add sometimes, is some frozen corn, can of potato's, can of mushrooms

Brown ground beef in a skillet. Add onion and green pepper 1/2 way through browing the beef. Drain and pour into slow cooker. Stir in remaining ingredients. Cook on high 3 hrs or low for 7-8 hrs. Serve in bowls with grated cheddar  

~Rebecca


----------



## a78jumper (16 Sep 2007)

milnewstbay said:
			
		

> Just got my USA Army Recipes CD, and here's the TOC:
> http://milnewstbay.pbwiki.com/f/ArmyRecipeTOC.pdf
> 
> My favourite
> ...



Actually they are not too bad......

What no recipe for grits and gravy?

I remember eating in Fort Benning in 2000 and it was an adventure in dining!


----------



## riggermade (1 Nov 2007)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> A new dish they are comming up with in Afghanistan -- poop a la carte.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iDHkKzRy7M



Just saw this and got quite the laugh


----------



## Hunteroffortune (11 Nov 2007)

Okay, I read this thread yesterday, thought about it, and decided I had to share this recipe with you. The problem is that, I don't measure anything, it's all by taste. So, here goes:

Beef Stroganoff

Cut up a roast into thin strips, marinate (as long as you want, sometimes I don't even bother marinating because I use Alberta beef  ) in worchestershire sauce, with onions and garlic. 

Throw everything into large frying pan, throw in some fresh (or canned) mushrooms, seasoning salt, onion and garlic power (NOT salt), pepper. Cook until onions are tender. Turn down heat and add sour cream plus more worchestershire sauce, , the smackier you want it, the more worchestershire sauce you use, if it's too powerful, add more sour cream. 

Typically I will use about half a bottle or more of worchestershire (don't be scared, it's tasty) and one of the big tubs of sour cream. 

Simmer for however long you want, serve over broad egg noodles. 

Very, very easy, quick to make recipe, but tastes like a chef did it! I make it for company, they think I slaved away all day making it. Much better than the last recipe (poop a la carte, gag) posted.


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Jan 2008)

On a whim, I ordered up a CD ROM full of US Army recipes (updated in 1999) - great, if you're interested in doing batches for 100 of your nearest and dearest.

Some of the intriguing recipes (all .pdf)....

Chipped beef on toast (SOS)

Southern style collard greens

Brussell Sprouts Superba

I did try the recipe for rye bread (MUCH scaled back, of course), with reasonably good results, though.

Let me know if you want any MORE highlights from this food esoterica classic - enjoy!


----------



## Penny (16 Feb 2008)

Reading through this thread I've noticed several comments from people who like to eat but are not too keen on cooking. 
So here is a recipe for a hardy meal that is easy to cook and requires very little skill. 

Potato Pancakes - serves three (or one really hungry person   ;D )
Time required - 8 minutes

Utensils 
Large mixing bowl
Frying pan
Spatula
Large spoon

Ingredients
1 packet dry mash potato mix
3 eggs
butter or marg
1/2 cup milk
2 cups boiling water
1 large onion
a dash of spices: salt, pepper. (Optional -  onion salt, garlic - to taste)

Directions
To begin, start a kettle boiling.
Chop one large onion into small pieces and fry in a pan until softened and slightly brown, about 2 minutes on high. 
In a large mixing bowl - add about 2 cups of boiling water to one packet of dried mash potato mix, some mixes vary - add the water a little at a time so it's not too runny.
Add three raw eggs and use the spatula to mix it until uniformly blended. 
Mix in the fried onions, a dash of salt and pepper and (optional - some spices to taste). 

In a hot, greased pan - use the spatula and spoon to drop in small amounts of potato mix. Three drops should fill the pan without touching at the edges. 
Fry on low heat for two minutes and turn. 
Fry again for three minutes and put them aside to cool while you cook the next batch. 

Variations
These are also good with a little shredded cheese on top, or with sour cream, or ketchup. 

Enjoy!


----------



## GG (19 Feb 2008)

Brats With Beer Gravy -- Man Fuel  

25 min | 10 min prep | SERVES 5  

Ingredients

1 (1 lb) package bratwursts (5 per package) 
1 (12 ounce) beer 
1 teaspoon italian seasoning 
2 beef bouillon cubes (or packets) 
1/4 teaspoon white pepper (to taste) 
1 1/2 tablespoons cornstarch 

Directions
1. Cook Brats over medium heat. Pierce casings all over with pointed end of knife or use fork. This will allow the fat to drip out into pan and prevent sausages from bursting. Brown on all sides until no pink shows on inside. Remove from pan and set aside. 
2. To make gravy: Take a container with a sealable lid (like tupperware) and pour the beer into it. Add Italian seasoning, beef boullion, pepper and cornstarch. Place lid on tight and shake to blend ingredients. Open lid between shakes to relieve the gas pressure from the beer or you'll have a big mess to clean up. 
3. Pour beer mixture into pan drippings. Turn up heat to medium high. Stir using a wire whisk, loosening bits from bottom of pan. Gravy is done when you see it bubbling. 
4. Too thick? Add more beer. Too thin? Add more beer mixed with a little cornstarch. Do not add dry cornstarch directly to hot gravy. You will get lumps. 
5. Serve with mashed potatoes and a green veggie.

Cheers
GG


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (27 Apr 2008)

For the lazy cook, that's me.  Warning; I do not measure anything!

Cabbage Roll Casserole

1/2 medium cabbage cut up
1 can tomato soup
tomato juice 2-3 cans
couple pieces of cooked, crumbled bacon
1 1/2 cups, uncooked, long grain rice
about 1 1/2 lbs hamburger
garlic,(salt, pepper if wanted)

Scramble fry hamburger, when cooked thoroughly and some garlic and can of tomato soup.  Then pour 2-3 cans of tomato juice(meaningour tomato juice into empty tomato soup can), heat through.
Place cabbage in bottom of 10x14 baking dish.
Sprinkle rice evenly on cabbage.
Sprinkle bacon on rice/cabbage.
Pour tomato/hamburger sauce on the top.
Spread evenly.
Cover with tin foil.
Cook at 350C for about 1 1/2hrs.  

And then you have cabbage rolls without all the work.
Feeds about 6 regular people and or about 3 Army guys!


----------



## yak (14 Aug 2008)

Here's one verbatim from the Orlan Ukrainian Folk Ensemble cookbook.  Source:  #63 Chris Walby, Winnipeg Blue Bombers.  IT'S OVER THE TOP

Game Day Chili

2 x 10oz cans red kidney beans
2 x 10oz cans regular pork and beans
2 x 20 or 30oz cans crushed tomatoes
1 large white onion, diced
Garlic, at least 3 whole heads, crushed
1/2 cup chili powder
1/3 cup salt
1/3 cup paprika
1 lb lean ground beef
1 lb ground pork
1/2 chicken, cut up
2 Tbsp tobasco sauce
3 Tbsp black pepper
1/2 Tbsp cayenne pepper

Cook all meat in separate skillets.  When cooked, drain and add to large crock pot.  Add all above ingredients and fill to top of mixture wiht water.  Simmer while continuing to stir often at low heat for three hours.

Run to nearest store to purchase towels so guests may wipe their foreheads, and remember to provide your guests with the proper refreshments.


----------



## Sub_Guy (14 Aug 2008)

http://cfa-www.harvard.edu/~gpetitpas/Links/Donair.html     All things donair, I have tried it and it is excellent.

I know there is a previous donair sauce recipe in this thread, but this sauce is much more simple to make.


----------



## Snafu-Bar (14 Aug 2008)

Seafood Pasta Chowder

 Ingredients.

1 bag of spiral noodle or shells
2 cans of seafood chowder(1 big one if you can find em)


 Cook pasta, strain water, add chowder, stir, serve.


Heart Attack Sandwich

Ingredients

2 english muffins
Assorted cold cuts
Butter/Margarine

 Toast up the muffins, butter, load up the meats, and chow down.

 Cheers.


----------



## Sub_Guy (14 Aug 2008)

Speaking of heart attack sandwiches

1 Loaf Garlic bread
Various types of meat
Your choice of cheeses

Wrap in foil and bake @ 375 for about 25 minutes or until the cheese and butter is melted.


----------



## gun plumber (17 Aug 2008)

For the sweet tooth or the local bake sale:

Skor Bar squares

1 box plain Ritz crackers
1 can of Eagle brand condensed milk
1 bag of Skor chipits
1 can french vanilla frosting

1. In a large bowl, crush up the crackers,finer the better,fold in the condensed milk and 3/4 of the bag of chipits.
2. Bake at 350C for 10 min in a greased, square pan.
3. Allow to cool(or chill in the fridge) till firm, ice em with some of the frosting and sprinkle the remaining skor bits on top.
4. Go to the gym and work out till you don't feel guilty for eating more than one!


----------



## BernDawg (17 Aug 2008)

One of my daughters friends introduced us to this and it's freakin' awesome!!

BBQ Doughnuts...

Yup that's right BBQ Doughnuts.
Get a dozen Glazed Doughnuts (or how ever many you want) split them like a kaiser bun and grill them on the BBQ for a minute or 2 on each side.  The sugar in the glaze should be hot and sticky.
Place one half on a plate, add a large dollop of vanilla ice cream and top with the other half of the doughnut.

You won't believe it!

CAUTION Not for the timid or carb conscious, enjoy in moderation, wash down with your favorite beverage


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Aug 2008)

One whiskey glass
Ice cubes
Jack Daniels whiskey to taste.

Ice not mandatory
Jack can be replaced with Jim Beam, Scotch or any quality whiskey.


----------



## Bearpaw (27 Aug 2008)

PEPPER AND MANGO CHICKEN	 

3 lbs. chicken (skinned and chopped)
1/3 cup olive oil
3 cloves garlic, crushed and chopped
3 Peppers -red, yellow, green (seeded, chopped coarsely)
Salt and fresh ground pepper
1 can mango slices in heavy syrup (chop slices into 3 or 4 pieces each)
1/2 cup of brandy

Heat oil in frying pan; add chicken pieces and brown. 
Add brandy, garlic, and salt and fresh ground pepper to taste. 
Cover and cook on low until almost tender(about 15 minutes)
Add mango and syrup, chopped peppers and cook covered for 10 more minutes.
Remove cover and simmer to thicken sauce.
Serve with cooked rice.
Optional: Add some diagonally thinly (1/8") sliced carrots when you add the brandy.


----------



## BinRat55 (29 Aug 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> One whiskey glass
> Ice cubes
> Jack Daniels whiskey to taste.
> 
> ...





Sorry big guy, but you just can't arbitrarily replace JD with anything.  ;D


----------



## BinRat55 (29 Aug 2008)

Beef Corn Casserole (More commonly known as "Heart Attack in a Pan")

Pound of ground beef
Can of tomato soup
can of corn
shredded cheese (marble works best)
hand full of plain potato chips (corn chips can be substituted)

Fry up the meat (drain the grease - you'll need to!!) Add the can of tomato soup - don't mix it with water like you would normally do - and the can of corn. Simmer for a few minutes, then put the cheese over top and turn the chips into crumble and toss on top. Put a lid on the pan and simmer on low to melt the cheese. 

This should be eaten maybe once a career!! It was invented with stuff I had in the cupboard and fridge when I was a no-hook / no-money kinda guy. But it does taste awesome.

Feeds a platoon.


----------



## [RICE] (24 Nov 2008)

Chicken and Rice

As a university student, I'm always looking for something I can cook that will give me lots to eat over a long period of time. I figured this one out and it takes a while to prepare but if you make enough, you can store in the fridge and even eat it cold  

What you need:
Chicken - 2 breasts or 8 thighs
Rice - 1 bag of wild herb (or whatever you fancy)

This seems to be a good chicken/rice ratio.. feel free to change it.

Cut up the chicken into small bits roughly the size of a die (dice minus one  )
Add herbs/spices salt & pepper to taste.
Fry up in a pan on med heat with a touch of olive oil.
Cook up rice according to instructions on package.

When they're both done, mix them together.
What ever you don't eat right away, refrigerate right away.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (24 Nov 2008)

i remember going to an aunt's house when I was a child and being served a dessert called jiffy pudding (might be a maritimer recipe). I know it had a hell of a lot of brown sugar in it and was best served hot. Has anyone else ever heard of it and if so, how do you make it?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Nov 2008)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> i remember going to an aunt's house when I was a child and being served a dessert called jiffy pudding (might be a maritimer recipe). I know it had a hell of a lot of brown sugar in it and was best served hot. Has anyone else ever heard of it and if so, how do you make it?



I used my google-fu and found this recipe.

Jiffy Pudding
Recipe #145077 | 50 min | 5 min prep | 

This is nice because it makes it's own sauce.

SERVES 6 (change servings and units) 

Ingredients

1/3 cup brown sugar 
1 cup flour 
2 teaspoons baking powder 
1 cup raisins or chocolate chips 
1/2 cup nuts 
1/2 cup milk 
1 cup brown sugar (2nd amount) 
2 teaspoons butter 
1/4 teaspoon cinnamon 
1 teaspoon vanilla 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
2 cups boiling water 
Directions
1 Mix together 1st amount of brown sugar, flour, baking powder, raisins or chocolate chips, nuts and milk in a greased casserole. 
2 Mix 2nd amount of brown sugar, cinnamon, vanilla, and salt. 
3 Spread over batter and dot with butter. 
4 Pour boiling water gently over top. 
5 Bake at 350F for 45 minutes or microwave for 9 minutes.


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Nov 2008)

World's Easiest Pulled Pork Recipe


4-6 lbs of pork shoulder, cut into medium sized cubes
Your favourite spice rub
1/3 cup Liquid Smoke
Your favourite BBQ sauce

1)  Coat chunks of pork in your fave spice rub (I use this one from Penzeys in the US, but whatever you like'll work just fine).
2)  Place in slow cooker with Liquid Smoke.
3)  Cook on low for 12 hours or high for 6 hours.  It didn't stink up the house with smoke when we did it, and it didn't leave a smokey after-smell in the crockery insert of the crock pot, either.
4)  Remove & shred pork, mix with BBQ sauce to taste, and enjoy!


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Nov 2008)

Here's another;

1 glass, non plastic
Ice Cubes (not the rap star)
Vodka 
Tonic Water

Cheers!! hic! :blotto:


----------



## the_girlfirend (12 Dec 2008)

Cretons Québécois

1 pound of grounded veal or chicken or turkey or pork
1 cup of milk or stock
1 cup of bread crumbs
1 diced onion
2 garlic
salt (5ml) 
pepper,
pinch of Cinnamon, nutmeg and clove grounded

put everything in the pan
cook on stove low heat for 45 minutes covered, watch and stir occasionally
then you may reduce to puree in a food processor or with a Braun like hand mixer (or not)

refrigerate in a plastic container
spread on toast or bread
also you can freeze in ice cubes and defreeze in microwave as needed

I eat that at least 3 to 4 times a week for breakfast... I love it...  ;D


----------



## proudnurse (22 Mar 2009)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> One whiskey glass
> Ice cubes
> Jack Daniels whiskey to taste.
> 
> ...



With summer on the way, I have another classic drink recipe too. Once you make these, you'll never want the instant 'syrup' kind again. 

Home blended strawberry daquiries

~There is no specific measurements, as I find the best way to make them is by taste  

-Fresh strawberries *for two people, try 2 regular sized boxes from the grocery store

-Sugar *berries are bitter once blended, so first time making the drinks, keep adding sugar to taste until you find what you prefer

-Malibu Rum *coconut rum is actually a key flavour

-Ice

-blender 

*Blend strawberries and ice together until consistency is thick and ice & fruit is smooth. Add sugar to taste, follow with rum. Sharing is optional, but don't forget to add patio, and a warm summer evening and your favourite music for full enjoyment.


----------



## JBoyd (22 Mar 2009)

My wife just made an amazing banana bread and though I would share the recipe with you all

Moist Banana Bread

2 cups flour
1 tsp baking soda
1/2 tsp baking powder
1/2 cup butter or 1 stick
1 1/2 cups of sugar
1/2 tsp salt

cream previous ingredients together add in:

2 eggs
1 tsp vanilla extract
4 tbsp sour cream

mix everything together

4 large very ripe bananas

mix until smooth, pour into a bunt pan.
preheat oven to 350 degrees and bake for 1 hour (or longer depending on type of bunt pan, silicone tends to take 1.5 hours)
bread is done when golden brown on top and a toothpick will come out smooth
cool for 30 min

You can add nutmeg or cinnamon to flavor if you choose.


----------



## BinRat55 (23 Mar 2009)

Mmmmm...bananas!!

I bunted a pan yesterday - out the door!!

What's a bunt pan?


----------



## JBoyd (23 Mar 2009)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Mmmmm...bananas!!
> 
> I bunted a pan yesterday - out the door!!
> 
> What's a bunt pan?


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Mar 2009)

I believe it's a Bundt pan.  ;D


----------



## ballz (23 Mar 2009)

BBQ Salmon Fillets

Grab a big ziplock bag and put however many fillets you're going to cook in.

Pour in a healthy amount of maple syrup and dark rum (Captain Mo's spiced would be my suggestion).

Seal and shake/maneuver so that everything gets covered by the mixture, and let sit over night.

Wrap in tin-foil and toss on the BBQ.

Crack open your favorite cold brew and enjoy.


----------



## VIChris (1 Apr 2009)

To celebrate halibut season, here's my fave:

Get yourself a nice big hali fillet. 250+g per person, the stuff's addictive.

In a fry pan, sauté up a couple of garlic cloves, a red onion, a red pepper, a yellow pepper, and just before those items are done, throw in about 2/3s of a cup of sundried tomatoes. I have best luck with the ones that come in oil, not the dry ones.

While that mixture is jumping, make cuts in your fillet, from side to side and down to the skin, every inch along the fillet's length. Stuff each of those cuts with some herbed up feta cheese. I prefer the crumbly dry kind for this recipe. 

Put the fish, skin down, into a glass baking pan, and pour the sautéed awesome over the fish. Bake it all in an oven at 350 until the fish is cooked through to your taste. I find about 15 minutes is good for a kilo, but each oven is a bit different, and each fillet is thicker/ thinner than the next. Check yours after 12 minutes or so.

I love this one with some pan fried sweet potato wedges. Serve those with a dip made of mayo, hot sauce and paprika along with some frosty lagers. mmmmmm


----------



## RetiredRoyal (19 Apr 2009)

Hot Wings..

Deep fry the wings for about 10 minutes. Remove and refrigerate until thoroughly cold

In a bowl mix (4 tbsp) Asian hot chili sauce (2 tbsp) honey (2 tbsp) butter, melted. Use the quantity of butter to adjust the heat to your tastes...

Put the cold wings back in teh deep frier until nice and crispy brown the dump them in the sauce...

This method gives you a nice crisp outer skin and a soft moist inner meat....yummy...

I read this is the original recipe used back in 'buffalo' for buffalo wings.


----------



## VIChris (14 May 2009)

More fun with Halibut.

This one couldn't be easier.

Prepare 1kg of halibut fillet by cutting it down to, but not through the skin, in a series of cuts one inch apart.

Place the fish in a tinfoil pouch.

Chop up into tiny cubes 1/3rd of a cantaloupe, 1/3rd of a honeydew melon, one whole mango, and one shallot. Add some finely chopped chives, and a bit of cilantro (this one's optional, as not everyone likes cilantro). 

Spread the fruit mix over the fish, and work a bit of it into each of the cuts. Sprinkle with pepper and sea salt to taste.

Cover the fish in the tin foil pouch, and place over a medium hot charcoal BBQ, and let cook for 10-15 minutes depending on the thickness of the fillet. I like to add wood chips as well for a bit of extra smoke, though too much can ruin a good piece of halibut, so use it sparingly with this recipe.

I like to serve it with new potatoes, roasted with olive oil, salt, pepper and a few sprigs of rosemary.

On the side, a baby green salad with chopped strawberries, crumbled goat cheese, slivered almonds and some sort of berry vinaigrette is a nice touch. Top it off with a lager beer, or a piesporter, and you've got a great meal. 

This one's about as easy as they come too. Total prep time is about 10 minutes.


----------



## Raylee (10 Jun 2009)

Who doesn't love a good juicy burger charred on the BBQ? The trick to a good burger is having the right meat-to-bun ratio. I make my burgers about 4 inches in diameter and usually less than an inch thick so they are relatively flat. I'm not one for meatball burgers that are super thick in the middle!
Here is my burger recipe which is a favourite in the family. 

1lb beef (medium beef makes the best of course)
1 egg (may sound weird to some, but this is what keeps the burgers moist and juicy)
Pinch of salt
As much pepper as desired
2 tablespoons onion soup mix
1/2 a small onion chopped very fine
A couple dashes of Worcestershire Sauce

Mix all ingredients together with hands. It will feel slimier with the egg. 
Grill as normal, adding your favourite BBQ sauces if desired (I find these burgers don't even need any, but Smokin' Stampede BBQ sauce by PC is really good). 

Use your favourite buns, I like to toast mine up a bit on the BBQ before I serve them.
Add favourite toppings and enjoy!


----------



## skruface (11 Jun 2009)

OK, chili time.

Ingredients:

2 pounds/1 kg of lean ground beef or lean ground bison, cooked and drained
1 onion, chopped coarsely
1 10oz can of sliced mushrooms, drained
1 tbsp of garlic medley seasoning, or 2 cloves of chopped fresh garlic
1 10oz can of Campbell's tomato soup
2 10oz cans of Bush's beans (I prefer maple-style, but any kind of Pork n' beans will do)
1 tbsp of chili powder
2 tbsp of BBQ sauce (I prefer Famous Dave's Hot & Sassy, but Bullseye Hickory works well)
1 tbsp of Heinz tomato ketchup
1 cup of frozen corn kernels (or 1 10oz can of corn kernels, drained)
1/2 to 1 tsp of Sriracha asian hot sauce (this stuff is pretty hot, especially when it's fresh.  You can find it in the asian section of your supermarket - it has a rooster on the bottle.


Directions:

Set stove to medium (5)

1.  In a large pot, brown the ground beef/bison, and drain off the excess fat
2.  Add the chopped onion, garlic/garlic powder, mushrooms and tomato soup;  brown for 3-5 minutes
3.  Add the beans, ketchup, BBQ sauce, Srichra, chili powder and stir thoroghly to mix.
4.  Increase heat to med-high (8).  Allow to simmer for another 15 minutes, stirring regularly.
5.  Add drained corn kernels or frozen corn and stir to mix.  Simmer for 5 minutes.
6.  Cover and reduce heat to minimum.  Let simmer on minimum for 30 minutes, stirring about every 10 minutes.  You should taste at this point, and make any adjustments as you prefer.

Serve with fresh buns and a Ceasar salad.  Serves 4-6.


----------



## ajp (3 Nov 2009)

A facebook friend recenty asked for a chicken soup recipe as she is getting ready for the flu to hit.  I suggested she look up Chicken Fricot, and a few other friends piped in on their success finding it, and how they plan to make some.  We make it with pork in my family as well, and I saw a beef fricot recipe once.  

I am surprised this thread has been so calm for so long.


----------



## Scott (3 Nov 2009)

Thing with fricot is that it varies so much from family to family and even person to person. I love my dad's but can't get too excited for my grandmother's. Either way, it is a nice treat, lots of work, though.


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Nov 2009)

Scott said:
			
		

> Thing with fricot is that it varies so much from family to family and even person to person.


Like most good "comfort food recipes".

These posts got me hunting, and I found an "official" recipe (or as official as these things get) from the Chicken Farmers of Canada web page:


> 3 lbs (1.5 L) chicken pieces, skin removed
> 10 cups (2.5 L) water
> 2 large onions, chopped
> 2 Tbsp (30 mL) butter
> ...


How close is this to the family recipes out there?


----------



## Scott (3 Nov 2009)

My Dad's recipe has no dumplings and the chickens he buys are small hens, he boils the meat off the bones and then uses the dregs for the stock. IMO, a good fricot is nice and salty but not too salty, y'know?

Served with cheese/green onion/paprika biscuits

It's the same as meat pie, too many variations to list


----------



## ajp (3 Nov 2009)

Dad always left the skin on, and when Mom wasn't home added some Summer Savory.


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Nov 2009)

Another interesting thing, about the word "fricot".  My parents were from central Italy, and they brought with them a recipe for chicken fricco (free-CO)




(seen here done with chicken & lamb) that's quite different than these other ones - ours is more of a stew-braise on the stove with wine, rosemary, garlic, capers and olives.


----------



## OldSolduer (3 Nov 2009)

Rum, Spiced, White or Dark

Ice

A glass. Any kind. Canteen cups are acceptable

Dr Pepper.

Whatever ratio you use is good to go.

Enjoy.


----------



## KnightShift (4 Nov 2009)

Hi folks;

I heard someone on the food network once say "one of the reasons people like to eat out is because they don't have deep frier's at home" (so i went and got one  > )

Here's one of my faves:

Deep Fried Pickles:

Pickles
Flour
Egg
Olive oil
Bread crumbs

Quarter the pickles and dredge them in the flour.  beat the egg in a bowl with about a tbsp of olive oil, and dip the pickle wedges one at a time in the egg.  Shake off the excess and toss them in the bread crumbs to coat (tip; use on hand two dip in the egg and the other hand to coat with the bread crumbs so you don't get clumps of breading on the end of your fingers).  Place in deep fryer (or hot oil in a deep pot/pan, about 375 degrees), and fry until the bread coating gets to be about 2-3 shades darker than when they went in.  

This also works really well for zuchinni, cheese, shrimp, or anything else that might taste good breaded and deep fried (really, what wouldn't?   )


----------



## Bearpaw (4 Nov 2009)

*Crock Pot Pulled Pork Barbecue*

A pulled pork recipe made with pork roast and barbecue sauce, along with onions and other seasonings. 

INGREDIENTS:

    * 4 lb pork roast
    * 2 large onions, thinly sliced and divided into 2 portions
    * 1 onion, chopped
    * 5 or 6 whole cloves
    * 2 + cups hot water
    * 16 oz bottle of your favorite BBQ sauce
    * salt and fresh ground pepper
    * 1 tsp liquid hickory smoke(optional)

PREPARATION:

Step 1 (8 – 12 hours)

Place one sliced onion at the bottom of Crock Pot.
Stud pork roast with cloves and season with salt and pepper.
Place roast in slow cooker on top of the sliced onion. 
Cover with the second sliced onion and add enough hot water to fill crockpot 
two thirds of the way to top rim.
Cover and cook on HIGH 8 to 12 hours.(Less time for more tender roasts)

Step 2 (1-3 hours)

Remove roast.
Remove and discard cloves, bone and fat as well as any water, onions and grease remaining in pot.
When pork roast is cool enough to handle, use a fork or your fingers to pull it apart until the entire roast is shredded.
Return the pulled pork to the crockpot. 
Mix in the chopped onion and BBQ sauce and cover.
(If BBQ sauce is very thick, add 2 ounces of hot water) 
Heat on HIGH for 1-3 hours or until the onions are soft

Serve on large, crusty buns with a mustard based Carolina-style BBQ sauce.
(honey-mustard base is good)

Garnish with dill pickle spears, thinly sliced raw onion and pickled pepperoncini (Italian banana peppers). 

Serve with crisp, homemade cole slaw.


----------



## ajp (27 Nov 2009)

http://www.boston.com/news/local/breaking_news/2009/11/turducken_when.html

Not for Thanksgiving, but I am making a variation of this on the weekend.  I am going to have pork involved, and have seen a bacoturducken on the net.


----------



## ajp (1 Dec 2009)

I made a version....it Has a turpey breast wrapped in bacon, in a chicken, in a duck with layers of stuffing.  Very Tasty.


----------



## paffomaybe (1 Dec 2009)

In the oven right now...

*Frito Pie*

Ingredients: 

3 C Fritos corn chips 
¾ C Onion, chopped 
1 C Cheddar cheese, grated 
2-½ C Chili (homemade, canned, leftover, whatever) 

Preheat oven to 350°F.  Spread 2 cups of Fritos in a baking dish. Sprinkle half the onion and half the cheese over the Fritos. Pour the chili over the onion and cheese. Sprinkle the remaining Fritos, onion and cheese over the chili.   Bake for 15 or 20 minutes and cheese is bubbly. Serve hot, with a tall glass Coke.


----------



## BernDawg (2 Dec 2009)

sprl said:
			
		

> In the oven right now...
> 
> *Frito Pie[/b
> 
> ...


*

And wait for the volatile chemical reaction!!  ;-)  *


----------



## VIChris (17 Dec 2009)

Big Silverback said:
			
		

> Rum, Spiced, White or Dark
> 
> Ice
> 
> ...



I do the same with Wild Turkey instead of rum. Dr. Pepper for colour, bit of ice, and you're set.


----------



## wildman0101 (20 Dec 2009)

SCOTY B's COOKIE RECIPE

BUT YOU HAVE TO FOLLOW THE RECIPE EXACTLY 



1 cup of water 
1 tsp baking soda 
1 cup of sugar 
1 tsp salt 
1 cup of brown sugar 
lemon juice 
4 large eggs 
1 cup nuts 
2 cups of dried fruit 
1 bottle Crown Royal 


Sample the Crown Royal to check quality. 
Take a large bowl, check the Crown Royal again, to be sure it is of 
the highest quality, pour one level cup and drink. 


Turn on the electric mixer...Beat one cup of butter in a large 
fluffy bowl. 


Add one teaspoon of sugar...Beat again. 


At this point it's best to make sure the Crown Royal is still OK, try 
another cup... Just in case. 


Turn off the mixer thingy. 


Break 2 leggs and add to the bowl and chuck in the cup of dried 
fruit. 


Pick the frigging fruit off floor... 


Mix on the turner. 


If the fried druit gets stuck in the beaterers just pry it loose 
with a dewscriver. 


Sample the Crown Royal to check for tonsisticity. 


Next, sift two cups of salt, or something.... who giveshz a sheet. 


Check the Crown Royal. 


Now shift the lemon juice and strain your nuts. 
Add one table. 


Add a spoon of ar, or somefink.... whatever you can find. 


Greash the oven. 


Turn the cake tin 360 degrees and try not to fall over. 


Don't forget to beat off the turner. 


Finally, throw the bowl through the window. 


Finish the bottle of Crown Royal. 


- Make sure to put the stove in the dishwasher.


----------



## Joani (9 Jun 2010)

My new favourite stupidly easy ohmigod-gonna-be-late-for-class/work/scrapbooking night recipe:

Ingredients:
Pasta of whatever type
Salsa (whatever you like)
pinch of salt (optional)

1. Heat a pot of water to boiling on the stove. Add optional pinch of salt at the beginning of this. To the water.

2. When the pot is boiling (or specifically, the water in it), add as much pasta as you wish to eat and let it boil for 8 minutes.

3. When the pasta is done to your liking, drain it in a strainer.

4. Dish out the pasta into bowls, and top with as much salsa as you like.

Additional: Also tastes nice if you sprinkle with grated cheese.

I'm sad to say I just discovered this, but it's saved my butt a few times before evening class.


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Jun 2010)

Whiskey


Ice

Canteen cup. 

Canteen cups are good for red wine too.


----------



## 2010newbie (13 Jun 2010)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> JagerMeister drinks...   ;D



Surfer on Acid (shot)

1 part Jager
1 part Malibu
3/4 part pineapple juice

Shake with ice and strain into large shot glasses


----------



## 57Chevy (16 Jun 2010)

Seeing that the rhubarb is ready to cut: Rhubarb Pie

1 Egg
1 Cup of Sugar
2 Cups of Rhubarb cut into cubes
1 tablespoon of "minute" tapioca

beat egg, mix in sugar, add the rhubarb and tapioca.
empty into uncooked pie crust ( 8 or 9 inch)
cover with another crust (make sure you pierce some holes with fork ;D)
Cook in oven at 400 degrees for 20 minutes


----------



## LineJumper (19 Jun 2010)

1 dry gin martini:

- 1 shaker w/ strainer, preferably stainless steel

- 1 martini glass chilled (anything that holds liquid is suitable, depending on your environment)

- 2-3 ice cubes, preferably cracked (I use a Bell hammer or wrench, just look in your tool bag for something suitable)

- 1/4-1/3 jigger/oz of dry vermouth

- 2 jigger/oz of Bombay Sapphire Distilled London Dry Gin

- 3 large pitted olives (as big as your head if you can find them)

-Place ice in shaker, pour in vermouth and swirl the shaker 10-12 times, combining the two ingredients.
-Pour off the vermouth and add the gin to the ice, shake 6-8 times, not too vigorously.
-Strain liquid into glass or reasonable facsimile, add 3 olives, jut out your lower jaw and enjoy while speaking of your latest adventure to any who will listen.
-Eat the olives at your leisure.
-Repeat as required.


----------



## CorndogUK (20 Jun 2010)

Love BBQ's when the weather is good here in Northern Ireland, however in most cases we stick to the old Ulster Fry..

*Ingredients*

2 thick slices Irish bacon
2 sausages
1 soda bread farl, sliced in half horizontally
2 potato bread farls
1 tablespoon vegetable oil, or as needed
2 slices black pudding
1 tomato, halved
2 eggs

*Directions*

Preheat oven to 300 degrees F (150 degrees C).
In a large non-stick skillet over medium heat, cook the bacon and sausages, until they are browned. Reserving the fat in the pan, transfer to a heat resistant dish. Keep warm in the oven.
Fry both sides of the potato and soda farls in the reserved fat for a few minutes, or until they are golden and crispy. Meanwhile, heat oil in smaller skillet over medium heat and cook black pudding slices and tomato halves. Transfer everything to the dish in the oven to keep warm.
Crack eggs into the pan with any residual bacon grease, adding more oil to the skillet if necessary. Fry until egg whites are set but yolks are still runny, or to your liking. Divide everything onto 2 separate plates and serve immediately.

Lovely nosebag..


----------



## armyvern (20 Jun 2010)

I will not even go into the sterotypes and the traditional Brit Fried Breakfast.  >

Next time my bod is craving calories - I will whip me up some of the below!!  ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (20 Jun 2010)

Do recipes for disaster get included here?  ;D


----------



## Scott (29 Dec 2010)

*Pan Seared Steak with Wine Sauce*

Remove steaks from fridge 1 hour prior to cooking and first rub with canola oil, then with this:
-1 tbsp ground black pepper
-1 tbsp dried parsley
-1 tbsp kosker salt
-1 tbsp paprika
-1 tbsp garlic powder
-1 tsp thyme
-1/4 tsp cayenne
-1/4 tsp crushed red pepper

After the rub allow steaks to warm to room temperature.

Pre heat skillet to med/high heat. Drop steaks in at 3-4 minutes per side to attain medium done-ness. Adjust according to how much/little you like your meat nuked.

Set aside and cover with foil to allow a stand of 5 minutes at least.

Do not drain pan. Add 1 cup of red wine, 1 tbsp butter, 1 tsp ground pepper, 2 tbsp minced onion or shallots. Reduce over medium/high heat for 2-3 minutes. Drizzle lightly over steak and side of choice (I like roasted baby reds with just some sea salt on them)

Enjoy.

Best served with a Malbec, IMHO.


----------



## RememberanceDay (10 Jan 2011)

My peppercorn roast with accompanying sauce...

Needed-
Roast-
1 can of green peppercorns in brine (found in specialty stores)
Prime rib roast, any size (time will be adjusted according to size, make sure to get a 'cap-off' roast!)
Garlic, lots of it.

Sauce
1-3 packs of Demi glace (found in the packaged gravy section, use powdered gravy if not available) Judge according to roast size and crowd.
REAL butter, about a half cup to a cup, eyeball it.
remainder of peppercorns.
Cream, any kind
RED wine, decent quality (what you put in the sauce will most likely be the best kind to go with it, so you can drink that   )
More garlic.

Roast-
Slice garlic into thin slices. Slice strategic cuts in the meat, then stuff the garlic in the cuts. Next, puree the peppercorns until crushed. One good push of the puree or pulse button should do it. rub the peppercorns all over the roast, saving a good amount (a third of the can, depending on the amount of sauce to be made) for the sauce later on. Put in oven at 450C for forty-five mins, then turn down to 375. Cook until it reaches safe temp (please look this up, I just eyeball it but don't want to be responsible for food poisoning!

Sauce-
Start the demi glace according to package in a pot, just a few minutes from pulling out the roast. Once done to package instructions, pull out roast to rest. Place butter in pot, allow to melt (keep it at a simmer). Once butter has melted, place in crushed garlic (eyeball), peppercorns :+1:, and wine (ditto x2, the more the better) Allow to simmer for a few mins as the roast rests. Just before serving, add cream (again, eyeball) and stir well.


Serve with mashed tatters and streamed carrots.

I know I used a lot of eyeballs, but when it comes to this, it's hard to go wrong (I've actually tried!)


----------



## muskrat89 (1 Feb 2011)

Atomic Buffalo Turds (Stuffed Jalapenos)

Not trying to drive traffic to my site, just too lazy to re-post everything here. Recipe and assembly instructions at the link.

http://skinnymoose.com/dryrubbedrat/abts-unveiled/


----------



## Scott (1 Feb 2011)

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> Atomic Buffalo Turds (Stuffed Jalapenos)
> 
> *Not trying to drive traffic to my sight*, just too lazy to re-post everything here.



No worries, I am pretty sure Mr F35 doesn't read this thread anyway. Besides, you'll get the report to mod the same as I will - just delete it!


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Feb 2011)

Tonight's recipe might be whiskey. Straight. Or maybe not.


----------



## Jaydub (1 Feb 2011)

Jaydub's Pants-Optional Breakfast Scramble

3 Eggs
2 Tbsp Extra Virgin Olive Oil
2 Cloves Garlic chopped
1/2 Red Bell Pepper, seaded and diced
2 handfulls baby spinach leaves
1/2 Cup Shredded Jack Cheese

- Mix eggs together in bowl. Set aside.
- Heat oil in skillet over medium-high heat.
- add garlic, pepper, and saute until translucent.
- add spinach, and cook until wilted.
- reduce heat to medium, then add eggs, scramble.
- When eggs have just begun to set, sprinkle cheese and scramble until melted.
- Serve with multi-grain Toast.

*The use of hot sauce is highly encouraged. However, the use of ketchup is strictly forbidden.*

Enjoy.


----------



## Scott (3 Feb 2011)

*Herb and Cheese Beer Bread*

*Make sure you use a micro brew. If you use one of the major brands you will get nowhere*

2.5 C all purpose flour
1.5 Tbsp baking soda
1 Tbsp baking powder
1 Tbsp sugar
1.5 Tsp dried sage
1 Tsp salt
1 bottle of beer
1 C Cheddar

Combine the dry ingredients
Add the beer and cheddar, little bits at a time, to form a smooth batter and stir aggressively until you're tired.
Greased pan
Bake at 375 45-55 minutes depending on your oven (Thanks milnews.ca)
Dump the finished product onto a rack.


----------



## HavokFour (7 Apr 2011)

A Real Man's Sandwich.

 :nod:


----------



## Sigger (7 Apr 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> A Real Man's Sandwich.
> 
> :nod:



Damn you! 
:drool:


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Apr 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> A Real Man's Sandwich.
> 
> :nod:


Outstanding!

Here's the "Two Fat Ladies" version on YouTube, where they're cooking for a Boy Scout gathering.


----------



## kawa11 (19 Jun 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> A Real Man's Sandwich.
> 
> :nod:


Don't know whether to post that on http://www.thisiswhyyourefat.com http://thisiswhyyourefat.tumblr.com/or run to the store and grab a couple things!  

gotta add some balsamic fried onions though..


----------



## 421_434_226 (19 Jun 2011)

Boneless pork loin roast 3lbs
2 -3 seasoned boneless chicken breasts (brine soak 24 hrs)
slice while rolling the roast to create a flat piece of meat about 1 inch thick
rub both sides of the roast with your favorite or homemade dry rub
place chicken breasts lengthways on the roast 
roll up and tie with butcher's string every 1/2 - 3/4 inches (fat side out)
place on BBQ rotisserie until internal temp is around 170 F 

while the meat is resting grill some cherry tomatoes on the vine lightly brushed with olive oil and salted as a side, if you want some grilled eggplant slices go well also.


----------



## BadEnoughDudeRescueRonny (14 Sep 2011)

This one is a tiny bit complicated but well worth it, if you can handle the heat   :

*Firecracker Chicken*

*Firecracker Sauce*

-1/2 cup sliced pickled banana peppers chopped fine PLUS 1/4 cup pickling liquid
-1/4 cup lemon juice
-1/4 cup vegetable oil
-1/4 cup yellow mustard
-3 tablespoons Keen's Hot dry mustard (any dry mustard will do, but Keens has the most flavour)
-2 tablespoons chili sauce
-1 habanero chili, sliced thin
-2 tablespoons brown sugar
-3 garlic cloves, minced

*Chicken*

6 boneless, skinless chicken breasts (about 2.5 lbs), trimmed
2 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 cup cornstarch
1 tablespoon salt
1 teaspoon baking POWDER (NOT baking SODA)
4 large egg whites
1 cup vegetable oil

1) *For the Sauce*
-Whisk together ingredients in a large bowl

2)*For the Chicken*

1)Cover chicken breasts with plastic wrap and pound lightly with mallet until about 1/2 inch thick. Slice breasts in half, lengthwise and transfer to a large zipper-lock freezer bag. Add 1/4 cup Firecracker Sauce to bag, seal, and gently squeeze to bag to coat chicken evenly with sauce. Refrigerate and marinate for 30 minutes to 2 hours.

2)Meanwhile, in a large bowl, combine flour, cornstarch, salt and baking POWDER. Add 6 tablespoons Firecracker Sauce and, using hands, combine until mixture resembles coarse wet sand.

3) In another large bowl, whisk egg whites until foamy. Remove chicken from marinade and pat dry with paper towel. Working with one strip at a time, dip chicken in egg whites and transfer to flour mixture, pressing lightly on the chicken to adhere. Place chicken pieces on a wire rack set on a rimmed baking sheet and refrigerate for 15 minutes (or up to 4 hours).

4) Adjust oven rack to middle, position and set oven to 200 degrees *FAHRENHEIT*. Heat oil in a large frying pan over medium-high heat until oil starts to "shimmer". Carefully place half of chicken strips in oil and fry until golden brown and cooked through (2-4 minutes per side). Transfer fried chicken to baking sheet lined with paper towels and place in warm oven. Repeat with remaining chicken strips. Transfer chicken to platter and drizzle with remaining sauce.


*Notes: Make ABSOLUTELY sure you use baking POWDER and NOT baking SODA. Baking SODA will completely ruin this recipe beyond repair*


----------



## BadEnoughDudeRescueRonny (14 Sep 2011)

Here's an easy one:

*Fred Drexel's 1981 World Championship Winner Chili*

2.5 lbs lean ground beef 
1 lb lean ground pork
1  Large onion, chopped finely
2 tablespoon Canola or vegetable oil 
1  Salt and pepper to taste
3  Cloves garlic, minced
2 tablespoons Diced green chilies
8 oz Crushed tomatoes 
1 ea Beef bouillon cube
12 oz Budweiser beer (you can use a more full-bodied beer if you'd like)
1 1/4 cup Water
4 tablespoons Chili powder (or 6 tablespoons if desired)
2 1/2 tablespoons Ground cumin (Make absolutely sure the cumin is as fresh as possible! It loses its flavour very, very quickly)
1/8 teaspoons Dry mustard
1/8 teaspoons Brown sugar
1 pinch Oregano



In a large pot or Dutch oven, brown the beef, pork and onions in hot oil. Add salt and pepper to taste. Add remaining ingredients. Stir well. Cover and simmer 3 to 4 hours, until meat is tender and chili is thick and bubbly. Stir occasionally. Serves 4 

*Notes: You can add canned navy beans if you want, just make sure to rinse the beans first. 1/2-1 can should be more than enough. *


----------



## GAP (20 Oct 2011)

Sheep's Head Is Not for Wimps
ScienceDaily (Oct. 20, 2011)
Article Link

Sheep's head is not for wimps. Until now very few of us have been tempted by this traditional Norwegian dish.

"It's a pity, because you will really have to look far and wide for a more tasty traditional dish," says Professor Reidar Mykletun at the Norwegian School of Hotel Management at the University of Stavanger.

"With good potatoes, rutabaga mash, beer and aquavit sheep's head is a tempting experience for genuine lamb enthusiasts. But sheep's head is an example of a dish that is scary for many of us. With both ears, mouth, teeth, tongue and eyes looking at you from the plate, it's close to being revolting for the uninitiated," he says.
More on link


----------



## Old Sweat (20 Oct 2011)

No doubt the beer and aquavit (in excess) is the key to enjoying the dish. Frankly, after eating Norwegian army whale hamburger, sheep's head does not surprise me in the least.


----------



## RememberanceDay (30 Dec 2011)

Most amazing hot cheese dip EVER!

1/2 block of Velveeta, chopped into small squares
1/3 bar of old cheddar cheese, chopped into small squares
1/2 jar of salsa 
3 heaping tablespoons of sour cream
1-2 cloves fresh garlic

Place both top ingredients in microwaveable bowl. Microwave for 2-3 minutes on high. Mix in CHRUSHED garlic and salsa. Microwave 3 minutes more. Add sour cream, to taste.

Serve hot with bread cubes or tortilla chips.


----------



## Scott (15 Jan 2012)

*Ribs*

You know you want this...

Ingredients:

Ribs
2 L bottle of Dr Pepper
¼ cup salt
1 tablespoon chili powder
½ tablespoon canola oil
½ onion, minced
1 clove of garlic, minced
½ C ketchup
2 tablespoons Worcestershire
2 tablespoons cider vinegar
1/8 teaspoon cayenne

Method:

Place the ribs in a large baking dish. Pour in Dr Pepper to cover them reserving at least ½ C for the sauce. Add the salt and soak the ribs overnight or minimum 2 hours. I always soak overnight.

Heat oven to 350. Remove ribs from liquid and dry them then rub with chili powder. Place in baking dish, add 1 cup of water and cover tightly with foil. Cook for two hours until meat nearly falls off the bone.

For the BBQ sauce, heat the oil in a saucepan over medium heat. Sauté the onion and garlic until they are soft and fragrant, add the ketchup, Worcestershire, vinegar, cayenne and remaining Dr Pepper. Simmer for 15 to 20 minutes until sauce thickens.

Fire up the grills and brush the ribs with sauce. When the grill is hot. Cook them bone side down on the cooler part for 10 to 15 minutes. Flip them and cook until lightly charred and smoky. Remove and brush on more sauce.

MAN FOOD.

Now for the best chicken rub in the world:

I started with a recipe from a BBQ book and added a few things to make it more "me"

*Boomshakalaka Chicken Rub*

Ingredients:

2 tablespoons salt
2 tablespoons paprika
2 tablespoons cayenne pepper
1 tablespoon sugar (you can try switching it up with brown, yellow or cane, if you wish - I use yellow)
1 tablespoon hot mustard powder
1 tablespoon freshly ground black pepper
1 tablespoon garlic powder (garlic salt will suffice but dumb down your table salt content a bit)
1 tablespoon onion powder
2 teaspoons ground cumin
1 teaspoon oregano
1 teaspoon thyme
1 teaspoon sage
1 teaspoon ground coriander (cilantro)
1 teaspoon summer savory

Method:

Mix and store in airtight container.

Best described as Cajun with Tandoori flavour. I use it pretty liberally on any chicken I am cooking but not so much that it's falling off the meat.

I also have a beer battered chicken recipe that calls for you to coat the chicken in flour before dipping in the batter. Well I replace the flour with this stuff to give an amped up version of beer battered chicken.

Me likey.


----------



## SupplyOntario (10 Dec 2012)

With the holidays on their way...

A different way to cook a turkey:
cut in half down the spine, put it in the pan inside sides down
cover it in spices and stuff (?)

I've never done this, but my better half does, googled and found a recipe.  It cuts the cooking time down to about 1.5 hours.  Only drawback is you can't make stuffing inside the bird.  I don't like stuffing, so I don't care.  We've done it twice, and the bird was way more moist than the usual way.


----------



## MusclesGlasses (10 Dec 2012)

SupplyOntario said:
			
		

> With the holidays on their way...bird was way more moist than the usual way.



Here's another tried and tested way of getting guaranteed moist meat from your turkey/chicken etc, with the only drawback being you can't really care what it looks like when it comes out of the oven. 

Cook the sucker upside down!


----------



## Michael OLeary (10 Dec 2012)

Since there has never been one published beyond the _"issue rum, sugar and water"_ mentioned in the regimental history, I offer the following, which has been refined after years of research and experimentation:

The Ortona Toast Recipe


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Dec 2012)

SupplyOntario said:
			
		

> With the holidays on their way...
> 
> A different way to cook a turkey:
> cut in half down the spine, put it in the pan inside sides down
> ...


You can "butterfly" a chicken by flattening it with the spine running down the middle, and save time cooking it, too.


----------



## 421_434_226 (10 Dec 2012)

Keep your turkey moist by wrapping it in bacon


----------



## Haletown (10 Dec 2012)

Brined, slow cooked on the rotisserie

Bourbon, maple syrup, butter for a final glaze


----------



## Pandora114 (15 Jan 2013)

My Spaghetti (or any kind of pasta) Carbonarra.

1/2lb of bacon, or pancetta (bacon works)  chopped up.
1/2 large white onion, minced
4 cloves of garlic, minced
1 box of pasta (whatever you choose, I use Catelli Smart Spaghetti)

2 egg yolks
1/2 cup of grated parm cheese
around 4 or 5 tablespoons of milk or cream.
Chopped parsley, salt and pepper

Step 1:  Put chopped up bacon in a pan.  Fry until crispy.  Toss in chopped up onions. Cook until slightly caramelized (golden brown) toss in garlic, cook a bit until you can smell the garlic.  Dump everything (including what grease there is) into a big bowl.

Cook pasta according to box.

While pasta is cooking,  toss in a blender or a food processor, the 2 egg yolks, cheese, and cream.  Blend well.  

When pasta is cooked, drain well and dump into the bowl with the bacon/onion garlic, immediately while the pasta is still hot (protip don't rinse it) put the sauce stuff all over it and give it a good stir to mix everything really well.

Serve on plate with some freshly ground pepper (or just the stuff in the shaker will do) salt and some chopped parsley.


----------



## Steve_D (25 Jan 2013)

Super quick Honey Garlic Chicken

Put chicken breasts in oven safe dish

Simply put the following on the chicken (no mixing required)

1/2 tsp Garlic powder
1/4 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup honey
1/4 cup soy sauce

place in oven and bake uncovered.

If you make some rice, you have some sauce to go with it.

This has been a staple recipe in our house for years.


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Jan 2013)

Steve_D said:
			
		

> Super quick Honey Garlic Chicken
> 
> Put chicken breasts in oven safe dish
> 
> ...



Sounds good.  Time?  Temp?


----------



## Steve_D (25 Jan 2013)

I cook it at 350 for about 40 - 50 minutes depending on thickness of chicken breast.


----------



## Pandora114 (4 Mar 2013)

Something easy and hearty and ready to go in the mornings

btw my kids love this

Crock Pot apple cinnamon oatmeal

Ingredients:
3 Spartan apples, cored and roughly chopped. (not peeled)
½ cup brown sugar
2 or 3 tsp of ground cinnamon, depending on taste (I usually add more because we like it)
Pinch of nutmeg
½ tsp of salt
couple of tbsp of flax seed or flax seed meal..for extra omegas
2 ½ cups of whole rolled oats, or steel cut oats.. (NOT the quick cooking or instant..that turns into a nasty paste)
3 cups of water.

Method:
Grease crock pot, or, put in a crock pot liner, in a cold crock pot.
Layer Apples, brown sugar, spices, salt then oats.  Add water, do not stir.
Put the cover on the crock pot and cook for 8-9hrs on low heat. 

You can switch this up with raisins, or bananas, or peaches, whatever fruit you have on hand that goes well...


----------



## Bert (14 Sep 2013)

Two Hot Sauces

Hot Soya Sauce 

Good for any dish you'd add soya sauce; meats, pastas, rice, potato

Ingredients/Utencils
-Whole raw jalapeno peppers 
-Whole raw chili peppers 
-Garlic 
-Ginger 
-Good quality low sodium soya sauce 
-Glass jar 

Method 
-Finely dice the jalapeno peppers and the chili peppers into fine small chunks. Use a 60% jalapeno to 40% chili 
pepper ratio until you figure out how hot versus taste you're seeking.   100% jalapeno is OK too and recommended 
for beginners.
-Finely dice the garlic and ginger and mix them with the peppers. 
-The garlic/ginger to pepper ratio is subject to taste. If you like it garlicy, dice and add more garlic vrs ginger. The 
ginger adds a "tang" to the taste. 
-Add the diced pepper/garlic/ginger mix to the jar filling it to the top. 
-Pour the soya sauce into the pepper jar filling it to the top. 
-Cap the jar and place in the refrigerator. 
-Best served after a day sitting in the refrigerator or use immediately. Usually distributed by spoon. 


Hot Chili Oil

Good for any dish that needs a spice up; meat, pastas, vegetables, or chilli. The more crushed 
dried chili pepper you add, the hotter the oil. 

Ingredients/Utencils 
-Large fry pan or wok. 
-Garlic 
-Ginger 
-Good quality crushed dried chili peppers 
-Cayenne pepper powder
-Canola oil 
-Container 

*Calculate how much chili oil you want to make. The ratio of oil to chili per volume 
could be 2:1 or twice as much oil as chili. If you want less hottness or less chili, 
make the ratio 3:1.  I prefer more chili. 

Method 
-Finely dice/chop the garlic and ginger. Add as much of this as you want. I like alot of garlic to give the oil 
more taste.  Put into a bowl. 
 -Put the crushed chili pepper and a few table spoons of cayenne pepper into 
another bowl.  The cayenne pepper adds color to the oil in the finished product, gives the oil a steady burn
and doesn't interfere with the chili taste.
-Get the garlic/ginger and the crushed chilis/cayenne ready to pour into the wok at the right time.  Timing
is important.
-In a well ventilated kitchen, pour the measure of oil into a wok or large fry pan. 
-Turn the wok's stove burner up to 7 or 8 on a 10 (high) scale. You want the oil to be hot but you don't want
to burn the oil or the contents either. 
-Wait for the oil to reach temperature.  A garlic or ginger test chunk should quickly bubble in the hot oil.
-Slowly add the diced garlic and ginger to the oil.  Do not dump quickly and be very careful of oil splatter.   
The garlic and ginger will vigorously bubble due to the water content.
- Stir the garlic and ginger a few times.  The idea is not to cook the mixture but to leach out the garlic and 
ginger flavor into the oil. 
-TEN SECONDS AFTER ADDING THE GARLIC/GINGER, remove the wok from the burner, and pour into the 
wok the measure of crushed chili peppers/cayenne. 
-Stir the mixture a few times.
-Turn off stove. 
-Allow the chili oil to cool somewhere. 
-Once cool, place the chili oil in the container. 
-Distribute the chili oil by spoon.


----------



## Journeyman (13 Dec 2013)

It's that season again.  Anyone have any_ interesting_ turkey recipes?  (ie - stuff & roast 101 has been pretty much covered, thanks)


----------



## Old Sweat (13 Dec 2013)

Can't help with the turkey, but I hit upon a way to jazz up leftover slow cooker scalloped potatoes. Actually most of the potatoes were gone so there was a fair amount of 'broth' along with a couple of slabs of peameal bacon left. (I topped the potatoes with peameal and cooked the combination. It also works with hot Italian sausage.) Toss in some saurkraut and reheat. The kraut soaks up most of the broth and you get a very interesting combination of tastes.


----------



## muskrat89 (13 Dec 2013)

> Anyone have any interesting turkey recipes?



Do you have a smoker? I make this one a couple of times a year.....


http://www.smoking-meat.com/november-2010-smoked-cranberry-brined-turkey

One of my efforts here: http://www.skinnymoose.com/dryrubbedrat/2010/11/29/wow-brined-turkey-breast/


----------



## Journeyman (13 Dec 2013)

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> Do you have a smoker?


  Just the girlfriend


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Dec 2013)

Thought of going the deep fried turkey for a change?


----------



## Journeyman (13 Dec 2013)

It's an option.  :dunno:


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Dec 2013)

I've never fried a bird, so I leave that advice to others, but as a consumer of fried turkey, done well it can be VERY nice - moist inside, _very_ crispy/crunchy outside.


----------



## BernDawg (18 Dec 2013)

I BBQ our turkeys. Take out the goody bag, (Mrs uses some of that for her stuffing) and put a granny smith apple (quartered), one whole lemon with the ends cut off and four lengthwise slices through the peel (to let the steam out) and a couple of sprigs of* fresh *rosemary inside. Then rub down the outside with butter and liberally salt and pepper it. Put the sucker in a shallow roasting pan and pop it into the BBQ on med heat with the lid propped open a little, I bast it every 20 mins and add water to the pan as necessary. Generally cooks for 17 mins per pound but I use a meat thermometer to make sure its properly cooked through. You can tent it with tinfoil if it starts getting too crispy on the outside. If I'm feeling particularly daring I add mesquite chips and rosemary to the burner to smoke it as it cooks. The Mrs makes stuffing separately (can't have turkey without stuffing..) in the oven and drizzles some of the turkey drippings over it as it bakes.  
My sister turnd us on to this years ago and we haven't put a turkey in the oven since.


----------



## RomanE (10 Feb 2014)

Turkey's meat is quite dry so I prefer to soak it in the marinade with a little while in case I don't want to cook the whole bird


----------



## Old Sweat (23 Sep 2014)

Last week my wife spent a couple of days with her friend, Bonnie, from Queen's and brought back this unique bit of finger food. (Bonnie bought some in Tokyo airport and my wife adapted it.)

Melt some Bakers block dark chocolate and cut it with some water, or Bailey's if that is your druthers.

Dip reduced salt ripple potato chips in it and lay them out on a baking tray. Finally put the tray in the freezer for a few hours to set.

We have served this twice and they don't last!


----------



## dimsum (1 Sep 2016)

I got this from a Royal Australian Navy CPO Cook while posted in Oz, but never got around to making it until now.  It was freaking amazing (although both g/f and I really like garlic, so we used 3x the amount.)

Clarrie's Creamy Garlic Prawns

Butter:  125g
Garlic:   1 large clove or 1 tsp minced garlic
Flour:  1 tbsp (g/f doesn't do gluten so we used rice flour instead)
Cream:  1/2 cup
Chicken Stock:  1 cup
White wine:  2 tbsp
Dry mustard:  1/4 tsp
Prawns:  750g (thawed)
Parsley:  2 tbsp fresh chopped
S&P to taste

1.  Heat butter and sear garlic in saucepan
2.  Remove from heat and stir in flour until mixed through
3.  Add cream, stock and wine gradually while stirring constantly to mix well
4.  Return pan to stove and stir until sauce thickens and boils
5.  Add mustard and stir until mixed well
6.  S&P to taste
7.  Add prawns and simmer until cooked
8.  Add parsley and stir through
9.  Serve on steamed rice (or pasta)


----------



## dimsum (1 Sep 2016)

The easiest slow-cooker recipe I've seen, and it tastes amazing.

Lamb Shanks in Guinness

4 Lamb Shanks
1 large onion, roughly chopped
1 can Guinness
1 beef stock cube
1 tbsp olive oil
6-8 large mushrooms, whole
S&P

Optional:  Other root veg (carrots, etc) - I usually throw in 2 chopped carrots 

1.  Brown shanks in a hot frypan with olive oil
2.  Add to slow cooker and spread onions and optional veggies around meat. 
3.  Add stock cube and S&P to taste - I find I only need a bit of added salt
4.  Add can of Guinness and mushrooms on top
5.  Cook on Low for 8 hours


----------



## tomahawk6 (10 Dec 2016)

Simple turkey hack for getting a juicy bird - rub mayo on the bird.


----------



## 211RadOp (13 Dec 2016)

Over this last weekend, my wife and I did our Christmas baking and made some great cookies.  Instead of regular chocolate chip or chocolate chunk, make your regular chocolate chip cookie dough and add 1 1/2 Terry's Chocolate Oranges, chopped.  Turned out great!


----------



## the 48th regulator (22 Dec 2016)

http://cookwithmitch.blogspot.ca/2016/12/canadian-forces-moose-milk.html?m=1

 Canadian Forces Moose Milk

1st time I ever had Moose Milk was when I was onboard HMCS Iroquois.  Then I noticed that it's every where I went when I was in the Canadian Forces.

Canadian Navy Moose Milk

Ingredients
1.14 litre dark rum
1.14 litre Kahlua
1.14 litre vodka
4 litres of vanilla soft scoop ice cream
4 litres of homogonized milk

Directions
Mix gently until frothy with still a few ice cream lumps. Liberally sprinkle nutmeg over top. Enjoy and give vehicle keys to a party staying sober.

Canadian Army Moose Milk

Ingredients
40oz Lambs Dark Rum
40oz Kahlua
40oz Vodka
1 gallon Vanilla Ice Cream (the good creamy expensive kind)
1 gallon eggnog

Directions
Mix all together, breaking up the ice cream a bit. Sprinkle nutmeg on top if you so desire. Stir occasionally as the ice cream starts to melt. Enjoy!

Canadian Air Force
Messes traditionally serve “Moose Milk” at their New Year’s Levees. This alcoholic concoction contains no moose milk whatsoever. The recipes vary, but tend to include eggs, sugar, maple syrup, cream, or ice cream, and some combination of rye whiskey and rum.
The Official (well…sort of) Recipe for RCAF Moose Milk

Anyways, here’s another Canadian recipe for Moose Milk – metric of course.

Ingredients
1 l rum
1 l Kahlua
1 l vodka
3 l vanilla ice cream (softened)
3 l 1% milk (just to be diet conscious)
chocolate pieces (break up a dark chocolate candy bar or two- this is the added secret moose poop garnish)
nutmeg

Directions
Stir together, leave in some lumps. Sprinkle nutmeg on top.

You may need to play with the proportions to suit your palate. It does make a lot, but that usually doesn’t seem to be a problem, somehow it gets used up. Can leave you with a bit of a hangover, probably all that milk. Or maybe it’s heading out for spicy food after – been there, done that.

Note: Courtesy of Cape Breton Post

MOOSE MILK WARNING – Within anything from a few minutes to an hour after imbibing on Moose Milk you will begin to feel the benefits. 

Initially a mild feeling of euphoria will overtake you as your metabolism increases its efficiency. Within a very short period thereafter, you will note various other benefits including a massive increase in confidence, pride, intelligence and magnetism to the opposite sex. There are only two possible negative side effects and they can be avoided by following these warnings:

1. If you feel the urge to paw the ground and run head long into a member of the opposite sex. Resist.  Your really not that sexy.

2. Despite the strong cravings you will undoubtedly feel for more moose milk, under no circumstances should you attempt to milk a moose on your own; this job is strictly for the professionals.

Comments and suggestions are ALWAYS welcome.


----------



## dimsum (23 Dec 2016)

John Tescione said:
			
		

> MOOSE MILK WARNING – Within anything from a few minutes to an hour after imbibing on Moose Milk you will begin to feel the benefits.



...and here I was, thinking it'd be something to do with people who are lactose-intolerant.  Although, if you didn't know whether or not you were, you'll find out an hour or so afterwards!

 :boke:


----------



## George Wallace (23 Dec 2016)




----------



## mariomike (23 Dec 2016)

For more delicious recipes,

Moose Milk and Other Regimental Drinks  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/290.0
2 pages.

Moosemilk
https://army.ca/forums/threads/20445.0


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Jan 2017)

My project for tomorrow.  Luckily living in Toronto ingridients were easy to find all in one Grocer, Canadian Super Store!  Going to do more slow cooker meals this year, and try my hand at Soude Vide!!

*Hot Sour Soup*

The contrast in hot and sour flavors makes this Mandarin soup a unique offering.
The hot chili sesame oil and Sour Sauce are intensely flavored, so use
sparingly.
6 first-course servings
1 ounce dried Chinese black mushrooms
3⁄4 cup boiling water
1 quart reduced-sodium fat-free chicken broth
11⁄2 cups cubed tempeh or extra-firm light tofu
1⁄2 cup bamboo shoots
1⁄4 cup distilled white vinegar
2 tablespoons tamari soy sauce
1 tablespoon each: finely chopped gingerroot, brown
sugar, cornstarch
3 tablespoons water
Salt and pepper, to taste
1 egg, lightly beaten
1 teaspoon Asian sesame oil
12–18 drops hot chili sesame oil or Szechwan chili sauce
Sour Sauce (recipe follows)
1. Combine mushrooms and boiling water in small bowl; let stand until
mushrooms are softened, 15 to 20 minutes. Drain, reserving liquid. Slice
mushrooms, discarding tough stems.
2. Combine mushrooms and reserved liquid, broth, tempeh, bamboo
shoots, vinegar, soy sauce, gingerroot, and brown sugar in slow cooker;
cover and cook on high 2 to 3 hours. Stir in combined cornstarch and
water, stirring 2 to 3 minutes. Season to taste with salt and pepper. Slowly
stir egg into soup; stir in sesame oil. Serve with hot chili oil and Sour
Sauce.

*Sour Sauce*
Makes about 1⁄3 cup
3 tablespoons distilled white vinegar
1 tablespoon reduced-sodium tamari soy sauce
2 tablespoons packed light brown sugar
1. Mix all ingredients.


----------



## dangerboy (4 Jan 2017)

Zebedy Colt said:
			
		

> Going to do more slow cooker meals this year,



I should follow your example, I don't use mine as often as I should.


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Jan 2017)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> I should follow your example, I don't use mine as often as I should.



I know, ,so easy to make meals, and it is just sitting there.


----------



## Scott (15 Feb 2018)

Holy necro post.

I'm looking for some German recipes and figure this place is a decent enough one to start. Yeah, I use google, but I figure this is more targeted.

Specifically:
-gulasch
-gulashcuppe
-knodel (obviously)
-rosti

A Koln based creamed style cabbage served as a side ala sauerkraut. I only had it once, somewhere downtown Koln and there was copious 200 ml Kolsch, so I can't exactly do things by memory.

I am kind of shocked that I have only seen one German-esque meal suggested in here. Where are all the Lahr and Baden guys? ;D



I reviewed the beer bread recipe I dropped here a while back. With the explosion of microbreweries in Canada, one can crank out loads of good breads! A good soda bread would be a damned fine addition to a gulaschsuppe, IMO.


----------



## Kat Stevens (15 Feb 2018)

We were driven underground by everyone who got tired of us Cold Warriors and our Germany stories.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (15 Feb 2018)

Scott said:
			
		

> Holy necro post.
> 
> I'm looking for some German recipes and figure this place is a decent enough one to start. Yeah, I use google, but I figure this is more targeted.
> 
> ...



When I get a hankering for a taste of Lahr and Baden, I sometimes have a look at http://a-schnitzel-and-a-glass-of-wine.blogspot.ca/.  While Janet's blog does get the saliva flowing and stirs memories of defending western civilization from the Soviet hordes (thirsty work that also needed frequent hearty meals), she sometimes includes recipes with the descriptions of her gastronomic adventures.


----------



## FJAG (15 Feb 2018)

Scott said:
			
		

> Holy necro post.
> 
> I'm looking for some German recipes and figure this place is a decent enough one to start. Yeah, I use google, but I figure this is more targeted.
> 
> ...



FTFY

My German recipe book is 2,000 kilometers away from me right now but these are a few of my favourite websites.

https://germanfoods.org/recipes/

https://www.quick-german-recipes.com/

And in the original German:

https://www.chefkoch.de/rezeptsammlung/443473/DEUTSCHE-KUeCHE.html

https://www.essen-und-trinken.de/deutsche-kueche

(Use Google Translate if you need to)

 :cheers:


----------



## pminogue (23 Jun 2018)

My uncle served at CFB Lahr in the 1970s, out of CFB Trenton.


----------



## tomahawk6 (10 Jul 2018)

Quick bread made with melted ice cream of I guess any flavor.Gotta get the wife to cook it up,it certainly sounds easy enough.

https://www.tasteofhome.com/article/how-to-make-ice-cream-bread/


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Sep 2018)

Just made these for breakfast.  Don't let the "skinny" website fool you, they don't taste low-cal at all! 

https://www.skinnytaste.com/breakfast-pizza/

I found the dough fairly sticky and had to add more flour while I was kneading it.  We also cooked them longer (about 15 minutes) until the egg whites were set and the dough was slightly browned.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (3 Sep 2018)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Just made these for breakfast.  Don't let the "skinny" website fool you, they don't taste low-cal at all!
> 
> https://www.skinnytaste.com/breakfast-pizza/
> 
> I found the dough fairly sticky and had to add more flour while I was kneading it.  We also cooked them longer (about 15 minutes) until the egg whites were set and the dough was slightly browned.



There is nothing wrong with "pizza for breakfast".  Over the years, as it became more acceptable as a morning food option, nutritionists have even suggested that it may be a more balanced meal than the typical North American breakfast of cold cereal and milk.  But alas, as we become more "foody", the essence of "pizza for breakfast" has been lost.  The recipe you suggest is interesting but, if I may, it's not fecking pizza.  Just because someone plops a few ingredients on top of some dough and bakes it, doesn't make it a pizza.  I'll acknowledge that the variety of toppings has expanded in the years since I first had a slice but, feck it, anything more than tomato sauce and cheese (ok, pepperoni, mushrooms, peppers and anchovies if feeling expansive) is being pretentious.  Pizza eaten in the home should be delivered - unless you have a wood-fired oven in the backyard.  If "breakfast specialty" pizza (with eggs) was a thing then pizzerias would be open at 7 AM.  No, I dispute you* calling this recipe a pizza.  If one wants (nay, needs) pizza in the morning then they should be like the rest of us - leftovers from the night before, usually with a thick layer of congealed cheese (though a quick microwave to loosen it is acceptable), eaten standing up straight from the box that had been left on the counter, clothing optional, and while not limiting accompanying beverages usually anything alcoholic is not recommended or desired (due to excessive consumption the previous evening).  That's how pizza became breakfast.

Also, I can get pizza delivered quicker than the preparation time for this recipe!


* _(Edited to strike out suggestion that PMedMoe named this dish "pizza")_


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Sep 2018)

:rofl:

Wow...who pissed in your cornflakes this morning?  You'd have been better off with some of my breakfast pizza flatbread with non-pizzalike toppings.   :nod:



Just as an FYI, _I_ didn't name the recipe...


----------



## Blackadder1916 (3 Sep 2018)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> Wow...who pissed in your cornflakes this morning?  . . .
> 
> Just as an FYI, _I_ didn't name the recipe...



I did not have cornflakes this morning.  In fact, it's probably close to half century since I last had cornflakes for breakfast, can't stand the things.  I did make an omelet filled with Italian sausage, onions, chopped tomatoes and mozzarella cheese (but I don't call it a pizza omelet).

I have corrected the hint of a suggestion that you named this dish pizza.


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Sep 2018)

Okay.  I still can't tell if you're joking or not.  May I suggest you eat a Snickers bar?

Semantics aside, this is a pretty good recipe (if you're not easily triggered)...

 ;D


----------



## MARS (4 Sep 2018)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> -  (though a quick microwave to loosen it is acceptable),




Absolute, and most definitely 'unacceptable' savagery 

How can one advocate for nothing less than a wood-fired oven in one sentence and then suggest using a...gasp... microwave for reheating purposes??  Why not just throw that slice of pizza against the wall and drop in a sink full of dirty dishes while you are at it? ;D

If you use a microwave to reheat your pizza then the terrorists win.

I cant even remember that last time I owned a microwave.  I guess someone who doesn't/hasn't cooked professionally would find it acceptable to use one...I guess.  Some people also think the earth is flat, soooo... :dunno:

Its like people who grill steaks on their puny, backyard, easy-bake oven-like bbqs...yeah, even the eggs...that only get to what, 900F??...because they think a steakhouse is overpriced and they can do just as well at home.   :rofl: Hammerheads.  If your grill isn't above 1200F, then that cow died for nothing...

That is a good looking 'pizza' though Moe...


----------



## Journeyman (4 Sep 2018)

LMAO~!  :rofl:

Who would have thought that a Food thread would bring out more anger and name-calling than the (if I may) QUOTE Hammerheads UNQUOTE in the Politics threads?!    ;D


For what it's worth, I'll be smoking pork back ribs (charcoal smoker, using a mix of hickory and mesquite wood chips); not telling what's in either the dry rub or the injected marinade, but I'm sure after a few hours of the savory ambrosia wafting next door, the vegans will have a change of heart!

One rack of the smoker will also be for an assortment of hot chili peppers out of the garden;  there will be some new hot sauces in the offing too.   :nod:


----------



## MilEME09 (4 Sep 2018)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> LMAO~!  :rofl:
> 
> Who would have thought that a Food thread would bring out more anger and name-calling than the (if I may) QUOTE Hammerheads UNQUOTE in the Politics threads?!    ;D
> 
> ...



I assume your hot smoking everything? how long are you smoking for?


----------



## Journeyman (4 Sep 2018)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> I assume your hot smoking everything? how long are you smoking for?


I got the ribs from my favourite butcher, who had some real thick, meaty ones, so with the smoker around 230oF (it's a US-made smoker), they'll be on for about 5 hours.  

The chilis will only be on for about an hour/75 minutes or so, but then we also have a metric shit-load of tomatoes this season, so I'll likely smoke a bunch of those to throw in a blender, then be frozen.  They can be used in a great smoked marinara sauce (especially amazing lasagna).... which is also the basis of a "Smoked Cream of Tomato soup" recipe I stumbled across;  we'll see how that plays out once fall soup season returns.

:cheers:


----------



## MARS (4 Sep 2018)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> LMAO~!  :rofl:
> 
> Who would have thought that a Food thread would bring out more anger and name-calling than the (if I may) QUOTE Hammerheads UNQUOTE in the Politics threads?!    ;D



 ;D

smoked tomatoes sounds awesome!


----------



## Journeyman (13 Sep 2018)

The smokey tomatoes turned out great;  they've already been tried in a couple of recipes and they add a delicious flavour.


Today, the smoked scotch bonnet peppers....plus black garlic, red onion, kosher salt, and a blend of Middle Eastern za'atar & Moroccan Harissa spices... are becoming a batch of North African hot sauces.

Previously when the hot chilies were on the stove being sautéed in vinegar, I had a cat who was on suicide watch because it produces chemical weapons' grade eye burning.  I currently live in a zoo with 4 assorted cats & dogs.....who, despite doors/windows being open and fans on, now all hate me.   ;D


----------



## dapaterson (13 Sep 2018)

So, hatred of you is now an inter-species thing?


----------



## Xylric (1 Nov 2018)

I've been working on perfecting a couple of varieties of barbecue sauces and marinades. So far, the best one of the batch is as follows. Proportions are fuzzy, since I'm constantly adjusting them. This was one I came up with a few days ago.

Sun Tzu's Barbeque Sauce

_All Warfare is based on Deception_. 

1/2 Cup brown sugar
1 Cup Ketchup
2 tbsp Worcestershire Sauce
1 tsp Salt
1 clove garlic
1 pinch each, Rosemary, Thyme, Oregano
1 tbsp Parmesan Cheese
1 tbsp chili powder
4 drops Tabasco sauce
2 cups water

Starting with water, add ingredients to sauce pan, and bring to boil, gradually reducing until the consistency nears that of maple syrup. Use as desired. Works best on beef ribs.

Note: I pranked my twin brother with this sauce, switching it in at the last minute. He doesn't like spicy food, normally. He's the one that named it.


----------



## Journeyman (9 Dec 2018)

Got friends coming over, so today's another smoker day.   :nod:

Roast beef, with the Guinness-horseradish glaze from the current LCBO _Food & Drink_  magazine.

1 cup Guinness
1/2 cup brown sugar
2 cloves garlic 
2 tsp horseradish
1 tsp finely minced thyme

I'll infuse the beef beforehand by injecting some stout and herbs.  Then for the glaze, supporting my local craft brewery,  I'll use their English stout in lieu of the St James Gate, Dublin version.  When tasting, I suspect that the sugar, garlic, and horseradish may all be increased.  I'm thinking cherry wood chips for the smoke.


Should be a good feed on a bland, grey day.    :cheers:


----------



## FJAG (9 Dec 2018)

For those of us who are baking challenged (or just too busy entertaining to bake one properly) Superstore's President's Choice brands offers a darn fine Yorkshire Pudding for that Roast.







https://www.realcanadiansuperstore.ca/Food/Frozen/Bakery-%26-Fruit/Bread-%26-Baked/Genuine-Yorkshire-Pudding/p/20025468_EA

 :subbies:


----------



## AbdullahD (9 Dec 2018)

FJAG said:
			
		

> For those of us who are baking challenged (or just too busy entertaining to bake one properly) Superstore's President's Choice brands offers a darn fine Yorkshire Pudding for that Roast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Roasts must have Yorkshire puddings and horse radish... but I think my Mom, my grandmother from her grave and my wife would kick me out of the family if I used these hahaha

Soooo... thanks, I'll be buying some Haha, really neat, never thought they would be sold like this in stores. How do they taste compared to fresh? Oily? Or just right?


----------



## FJAG (9 Dec 2018)

AbdullahD said:
			
		

> Roasts must have Yorkshire puddings and horse radish... but I think my Mom, my grandmother from her grave and my wife would kick me out of the family if I used these hahaha
> 
> Soooo... thanks, I'll be buying some Haha, really neat, never thought they would be sold like this in stores. How do they taste compared to fresh? Oily? Or just right?



I was quite surprised the first time we tried them. They're really quite good and easily rivaled any of the made-from scratch ones I've had at the Keg, for example (assuming the Keg makes their's from scratch). It also helps if you make a really good roast and scratch gravy to have them with.

 :subbies:


----------



## Xylric (10 Dec 2018)

Pretty sure the plan for our Christmas Dinner around here is to replicate my grandparent's recipes as closely as possible, even though they never wrote them down. So I'm going to have to hunt down an obscure salad dressing to use as part of the glaze on the ham..


----------



## Journeyman (10 Dec 2018)

FJAG said:
			
		

> …. a darn fine Yorkshire Pudding for that Roast.


Damn;  seen too late.  I'll definitely give them a try, since I've never gotten into baking.


----------



## Journeyman (11 Dec 2018)

FJAG said:
			
		

> ...Superstore's President's Choice brands offers a darn fine Yorkshire Pudding


I picked up a package for last night's leftover roast beef & gravy.  Excellent suggestion.  :cheers:


----------



## tomahawk6 (23 Dec 2018)

Scrambled eggs are iconic.I like to add bacon and a little milk for a creamy texture. I know some add soy sauce for flavor and a way to add salt. I have heard where sour cream is mixed in for creaminess,but that's not my taste. My mom liked to top her eggs with catchup,again I don't like the stuff all that much.


----------



## Scott (23 Dec 2018)

Nope. The scrambled egg hack I learned (for others, I can't stand eggs as a breakfast dish) is to whisk in a can of beer - cheap ale type.

You are all welcome. :subbies:


----------



## tomahawk6 (23 Dec 2018)

I read online a deviled egg recipe using sake. 

https://atlbusinessjournal.com/drunken-deviled-eggs-are-the-best-deviled-eggs-youll-ever-eat/


----------



## Blackadder1916 (23 Dec 2018)

The best scrambled eggs that I have ever eaten (and I kid you not) were from a haybox in the hut at Granville during basic way back in the 1970s.  They were soft, fluffy, creamy and still the standard by which I measure (over four decades later) all other scrambled eggs.  There have been a few occasions when I found some close to that perfection (sometimes a restaurant, a couple of times in my own kitchen and once when a chance encounter resulted in her making me breakfast the morning after), but I was never able to find another CF cook who could replicate the feat.

Nowadays, I content myself with my own recipe that relies heavily on good quality butter in the pan as well as in the beaten eggs with the addition of Frank's RedHot Sauce.


----------



## dapaterson (23 Dec 2018)

Watch Gordon Ramsay's video on YouTube on how to make scrambled eggs.

Short version: you've been doing it wrong all along.


----------



## FJAG (23 Dec 2018)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Watch Gordon Ramsay's video on YouTube on how to make scrambled eggs.
> 
> Short version: you've been doing it wrong all along.



I started using his method a few years ago and swear by it. Worst thing is overcooked scrambled eggs (ie the standard method most folks use)

 :subbies:


----------



## dapaterson (23 Dec 2018)

No scrabbling ahead, no salt or pepper until the end, off the heat half the time... Crazy talk.

Eggs.  Butter.  I use a bit of EVOO in the pan in advance, and that is all.

Were I not on a train about to be served a meal, I would make some now for dinner.


----------



## tomahawk6 (23 Dec 2018)

I do like butter as well,specially cooking pancakes in it.


----------



## Journeyman (24 Dec 2018)

Today is "catching breath" day.  

Yesterday was a house party with a bizarre diverse (...no, bizarre may be more accurate) crowd of family, neighbours, friends, friends of friends....  Feeding was all finger foods: wings, ribs, salamis/cheeses, air-fried crusted cheese sticks, etc, etc... plus 4 flavours of hot sauces.  Popular were the Greek and Moroccan-flavoured devilled eggs, and the beef & blue cheese stuffed/bacon-wrapped mushrooms.  _Some_  whiney people thought that the vegan sushi had too much wasabi.  _pffft_  wusses  Serves them right for not being meat-eaters.

The gathering included some extra folks for breakfast, having decided that they had been 'overserved' (notwithstanding I served everyone's first drink, then pointed to the beer coolers, wine fridge, liquor shelf after that);  the spare bedrooms were used to good purpose.     

The turkey is currently thawing in preparation for tomorrow's dinner... which will be spatchcocked and BBQ'd  (if only because my inner adolescent likes saying "spatchcock."   ;D


----------



## dapaterson (24 Dec 2018)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> The turkey is currently thawing in preparation for tomorrow's dinner... which will be spatchcocked and BBQ'd  (if only because my inner adolescent likes saying "spatchcock."   ;D



There are two ways to cook a turkey: Spatchcock, and wrong.


----------



## tomahawk6 (24 Dec 2018)

Have a Great Christmas and don't overeat.  :snowman:


----------



## FJAG (24 Dec 2018)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Have a Great Christmas and don't overeat.  :snowman:



Your warning came too late! Ham. Mmmmmh.

Merry Christmas to you and yours.

 :subbies:


----------



## Kat Stevens (24 Dec 2018)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Have a Great Christmas and don't overeat.  :snowman:



Make up your mind!


----------



## Journeyman (27 Dec 2018)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> The turkey ... spatchcocked and BBQ'd


After splitting the turkey, I brined with water/kosher salt for about 3 hours. I then added a few pats of butter between the skin and breasts, and coated the whole thing in olive oil.  BBQ'ing took only 90 minutes, checking with meat thermometer after 1 hr.  
Delicious, moist, tender, with crispy skin.  I now have a favourite turkey recipe!   

Note that you have to acquire fat drippings for gravy another way, since there's no roasting pan.  I gathered the bits that normally get boiled into soup stock afterwards  (neck, spine [that was removed when splitting], any trimmed skin...) and added the wings (not generally eaten b/c there's so much meat available on the bird).  I threw them into the hot air fryer.  The fat that collected in the bottom of the fryer provided enough base for gravy for three of us non-vegans (yes, the extended household has some of _those_  weirdos). If I had to make more and didn't want to use store-bought powder, I'd likely try a mixture of butter and olive oil.*



* Yes, I read somewhere about fat clogging arteries.... so I rely on the self-delusion of "red wine cures all."   ;D


----------



## tomahawk6 (27 Dec 2018)

Sounds tasty. One friend I know coats the turkey in mayo but it stays moist and I don't use mayo even on a sandwhich,and I thought I wouldn't like it but I loved the end result.


----------



## FJAG (28 Dec 2018)

Our solution for a moist turkey is to buy nothing but Butterballs. Nothing fancy after that just a few pats of butter on the outside.

 :subbies:


----------



## dimsum (28 Dec 2018)

We use butter and poultry seasoning and "massage" the bird.  We add 4 cups of chicken stock, some carrots, celery and onions, and baste every 30 mins for however long the bird needs to be roasted.

It's turned out pretty well so far.


----------



## tomahawk6 (27 Jan 2019)

Vermilion Snapper is delightful. Grilled over medium heat with salt, pepper, parsley and a little lemon.


----------



## Navy_Pete (29 Apr 2019)

Bit of a necropost, but starting to look forward to the summer bbq season, and figured I'd share this.

Picked up the Food Lab cookbook for Xmas, and it's been a huge win for great recipes.  So pretty confident that this should work (once the temps get above 25 and sunny).

Cook Your Meat in a Beer Cooler: The World's Best (and Cheapest) Sous Vide Hack

_[...]Here's how it works: A beer cooler is designed to keep things cool. It accomplishes this with a two-walled plastic chamber with an air space in between. This airspace acts as an insulator, preventing thermal energy (a.k.a. heat) from the outside from reaching the cold food on the inside. Of course, insulators work both ways. Once you realize that a beer cooler is just as good at keeping hot things hot as it is at keeping cold things cold, then the rest is easy: Fill up your beer cooler with water just a couple degrees higher than the temperature you'd like to cook your food at (to account for temperature loss when you add cold food to it), seal your food in a plastic Ziplock bag*, drop it in, and close your beer cooler until your food is cooked. It's as simple as that._

https://www.seriouseats.com/2010/04/cook-your-meat-in-a-beer-cooler-the-worlds-best-sous-vide-hack.html

He goes into a full breakdown on the site, and has a whole section on it in the cookbook.  For any science nerds, it's pretty great, because he goes through a bunch of tests with different temps, cooking times etc and compares the final output.

Going to pick up a charcoal grill as well to finish it off, so looking forward to some sweet BBQ!


----------



## mariomike (2 Aug 2019)

This may be of interest to anyone aspiring to become a firefighter,



> Firehouse Feasts: Building bonds and perfecting recipes around the station’s dinner table
> 
> Everyone we hire, during the on-boarding process, when I talk to them 1-on-1, I always ask, ‘Do you know how to cook?’ It’s one of my first questions.
> 
> ...


----------



## dimsum (12 Oct 2020)

Not so much a recipe, but a link to a Youtube channel of recipes.

Tasting History is a channel where Max Miller describes how to make a certain dish, plus the historical (true or not) background behind it.  His channel started out with medieval European food, but has since branched out to classical (as in ones described in The Iliad and Apicius) Roman and Greek dishes as well as non-western dishes.

https://www.youtube.com/c/TastingHistory

Edit to add:  There's also a subreddit - https://www.reddit.com/r/TastingHistory/


----------

